# Myers-Briggs Types In Modern Countries



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

The Nameless Composer said:


> Wow you're only 13? haha. TBH I think it's still a bit young to really be sure of your type, though your personality kind of is quite set from an early age, I think, it sort of just matures, like cheese or wine.
> 
> Not sure if you've seen the estimates of percentages for each type. SJs are far more common than NFs, with NTs being the least.


Yeah, i guess so. You just expand areas of your personality as you grow, but you don't completely lose yourself, ever, (in most cases) because you've been _you_ involuntarily for so long, right?

I don't remember most of the estimations, but i think ESTJ was most common at 14%? Yes, NFs are rarer than SJs for sure. But again, US culture is different from Canadian culture, and it's hard to be sure. Although i do have to say that i have lots of friends who test as INFJ and actually appear like the INFJ type to themselves, me, and others. It's interesting.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> You already seem smarter than most people who are over 20! It's true, I think we have to end this form of prejudice, since I bet there are also a lot of not so emotional girls who feel upset that they don't fit into stereotypes. I get what you mean about the hair, usually people look at your outward appearance first so you want to give off a good impression so that people don't think youre lazy


Well, thanks! I don't suppose i'm actually that smart, because i just read some works i wrote back in Grade 6 for homework, and i have to conclude that the kid who wrote that was actually smarter than the kid i am now. My own writing back in Grade 6 was so complicated and confusing that i can't understand it, looking back on it in Grade 8! But yeah, i guess i can at least take credit for being able to see things from different perspectives.

It's sad though, to see people trying to "fit in". The only times i try to fit in are when i try to make my friends happy by not contradicting their ideas and beliefs even though i do disagree. That might not be very good, but at least i'm not that stereotype person...

LOL i used to be so lazy you wouldn't believe it! So if people thought i was lazy, they were right. But not now, because i actually try to fight my hair now haha.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

Japan is INFJ. Mainstream social interaction in Japan is about making things harmonious even to the detriment of logic and what's "right." It's highly collectivist but in an introverted way. There's unspoken rules, rules such as eating everything on your plate - even if you're an adult and the portion dispensed is too large for you - and asking your superior if you can take a wee by saying as deferentially as possible: "I'd like to use the toilet." They're paranoid about sex (despite what porn has told us) and women in particular are pressured to dress conservatively. The worst insult is "selfish." So, essentially, it's a horrible place to be if you're an INFP or anyone who lacks Fe. But INFPs in particular are lepers in Japan.

China is ENTJ. It's the country that wants it's children to be Dragons. A force to be reckoned with. Morality is optional.

Canada is ESFJ. We like to appear gregarious and friendly, but it's all a ruse. We're passive-aggressive and do not want to be friends. Visitors and exchange students are always shocked to discover this. We will fuck you over for a Timbit.

The United States is ESTJ. They are meddling a-holes who genuinely believe they're doing the right thing.

Greece is ISTP. Stoic demeanor. Dressed in black. Prone the expressive bursts of passion. Morality is optional.

England is ISTJ. Duh. 

France is ISFP. Another self-evident one.

Russia is INTJ. Mysterious. Prone to fatalism.

Italy, ESTP. Bling and loudness are not optional.

Mongolia is INFP. Minimalistic aesthetic sense and lots of love.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yeah, i guess so. You just expand areas of your personality as you grow, but you don't completely lose yourself, ever, (in most cases) because you've been _you_ involuntarily for so long, right?
> 
> I don't remember most of the estimations, but i think ESTJ was most common at 14%? Yes, NFs are rarer than SJs for sure. But again, US culture is different from Canadian culture, and it's hard to be sure. Although i do have to say that i have lots of friends who test as INFJ and actually appear like the INFJ type to themselves, me, and others. It's interesting.


I think ISFJ/ESFJ is most common, then ISTJ and ESTJ. 

Though it really depends on what you're looking for, and how 'accurate' your observations and conclusions are.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

The Nameless Composer said:


> I think ISFJ/ESFJ is most common, then ISTJ and ESTJ.
> 
> Though it really depends on what you're looking for, and how 'accurate' your observations and conclusions are.


idk, maybe i'm just really bad at typing ppl, or they're really biased about themselves, haha.

Most sites i've seen that estimate the current US MBTI types claim that the most common types are ESxx, in this order: ESTJ, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP. ISTJ is the most common Introverted type, which is no surprise. However, ISFJ is not amongst one of the more common types in these estimates, which i disagree with - maybe 8-9% would be a more accurate estimate for them? ISFP is not as common as perceived, though. And i'm not sure if INFJ would _still_ be the rarest type after thirteen years. It seems like America has definitely become more Extraverted, though.

In Canada, though, xNFJ doesn't seem to be that rare. xSFJ is quite common, too. But i've typed at least one person to every Myers-Briggs type, and it is _really_ hard to say what is the most common here.


----------



## Hifrausso (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree. Although this type is equally prevalent in many countries, Philippines is notably ruled by ESFPs.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Brazil- ESFP


Ha, Brazilians are kown for being super friendly and talkative, and indeed a lot of Brazilians are very extraverted. It's not easy being a shy introvert here in Brazil >.> If I don't say "hi, good morning" to everyone or don't smile often I come off as rude/cold. While I heard that in Europe people are more reserved. Also, I heard that public transports in Europe/Asia are very silent, people don't make too much noise on public transports. While in Brazil... they're so loud it's a nightmare xD People talking loudly and putting loud music on their phones... And my neighboors are also put loud music and it's kinda annoying. Also, when there's a soccer game, my neighboors like to watch the game together so they scream all day while watching the game... Even at home, my brother is very loud while watching soccer, and he screams while running around the house. All day all I hear is _"GOOOOL!"_ Yeah... Brazilians are loud as hell. But it's quite fun sometimes, I'm kinda used to it... If my country was full of introverts that would be weird!



> Italy- ESFP
> Spain- ESFP
> Brazil- ESFP
> Peru- ENTP
> Mexico- ESFP


Now that's very interesting! Seems that most countries with romance languages are seen as extroverts. I wonder why! 



> Wales- ISFJ
> Poland- ISFJ
> Czech Republic- ISFJ


Nice!


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

England being ISTJ made me laugh because it really is. 






''It's a classic British thing, you wanna make failure really hurt'' 

Lmao.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Just copied a list from above and made my editions lol
USA- ESTJ
England- ISTJ 
Germany- ISTJ 
France- INFP
Mexico- xSTP
Canada- ISFJ
Brazil- ESFP
Argentina- ESFJ
Japan- IxTJ
India- ISFP
China- ISTJ
Spain- ESTP 
Italy - ESFP
Netherlands- INFx
Thailand- ENFP
Nepal- INFP 
Cuba- ENTP
Israel- ENTJ
Russia- ISTJ
Scandinavian countries in general: INFJ
Dominican Republic- ESFP


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Huh, interesting.

So, they classified these types based off of stereotypes right? It's funny, but why is the Republic of Korea INFP?


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmm. Well, societies are generally too large and complex to pin down to a single type, especially when factoring in pop culture, classical art and music, history, and so on. However, it seems like you guys are focusing on government, business, and economics, which makes it more possible to tie down a single over-arching cultural 'type'. Here are my thoughts on two in particular.



JacksonHeights said:


> Hmm here's what I would say
> 
> USA- ESTJ - Likes to assert power and dominance, likes to control and manage all other countries and have influence everywhere, makes rash decisions sometimes, heavily traditional


I'd agree with this rather than ENTJ. As was already mentioned, the political/business culture in the US is a good example of Si and Ne, with the unusual emphasis on both tradition and innovation.



JacksonHeights said:


> China- INTJ - Similar to India except a lot better organized


I disagree with China as either an ESTJ or INTJ. In my opinion, the political culture in modern China is a textbook example of an archetype ENTJ thought process. Policy is very heavily empirically driven (it's official Chinese policy to sustain 7% yearly economic growth to maintain social stability. This is one of the best examples of Te I'm aware of in the context of international affairs). Furthermore, the subordinate Ni/Se clearly differentiates it from the United States, in both strengths and weaknesses. On the positive side, China has a much clearer long-term strategy, very focused and detailed until at least mid-century (the 100th anniversary of the People's Republic). On the downside, China lacks the US's strength in innovation and flexibility, the same way that _NTJs, despite being excellent long-term strategists, can often be outmaneuvered and caught by surprise by rapid developments. Additionally, while there are many traditions still influential in Chinese culture, the government supports them pragmatically, mostly for the purpose of sustaining a national identity and preserving stability. All of this makes me think that modern China's government/business culture is pretty much an archetype ENTJ, similar to how the USA's culture has many archetypal ESTJ processes.

If I have thoughts on other countries, I'll add those as well, but these two in particular stood out to me.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> Ha, Brazilians are kown for being super friendly and talkative, and indeed a lot of Brazilians are very extraverted. It's not easy being a shy introvert here in Brazil >.> If I don't say "hi, good morning" to everyone or don't smile often I come off as rude/cold. While I heard that in Europe people are more reserved. Also, I heard that public transports in Europe/Asia are very silent, people don't make too much noise on public transports. While in Brazil... they're so loud it's a nightmare xD People talking loudly and putting loud music on their phones... And my neighboors are also put loud music and it's kinda annoying. Also, when there's a soccer game, my neighboors like to watch the game together so they scream all day while watching the game... Even at home, my brother is very loud while watching soccer, and he screams while running around the house. All day all I hear is _"GOOOOL!"_ Yeah... Brazilians are loud as hell. But it's quite fun sometimes, I'm kinda used to it... If my country was full of introverts that would be weird!


You're from Brazil? That's cool to know! It sounds like a place where i would get along, the way you describe it. I LOVE soccer, and all my poor neighbours can hear after school is "GOOOOOOLLL" and "NO!" and "YES" and "MESSIIIIIII!!!!!" haha. we all need an emotional outlet at times, especially if it makes you happy :laughing:

And does it get really annoying when everybody is loud and you have to say hello to everyone? Just wondering 



Beatriz said:


> Now that's very interesting! Seems that most countries with romance languages are seen as extroverts. I wonder why!
> 
> 
> Nice!


Lol, i didn't make the list, if you read the entire post. It was from whichmbtitype.com. I can't take sole credit :tongue: or any credit, by those means.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> You're from Brazil? That's cool to know! It sounds like a place where i would get along, the way you describe it. I LOVE soccer, and all my poor neighbours can hear after school is "GOOOOOOLLL" and "NO!" and "YES" and "MESSIIIIIII!!!!!" haha. we all need an emotional outlet at times, especially if it makes you happy :laughing:


Yes, I am Brazilian! If you like soccer you'd probably get along here then. Many Brazilians are obsessed with soccer. Honestly I couldn't care less about it, though :laughing:
My brother is like you, everytime there's a soccer game of a team he likes, he turns the TV in the loudest volume he can and screams a lot! And then he just runs around the house screaming _GOOOL_...




> And does it get really annoying when everybody is loud and you have to say hello to everyone? Just wondering


Sometimes it does... like, when I want to study in my room but my neighboors are screaming and I can't concentrate! My dad even gave me ear plugs so I can use while studying lol. There's a soccer field besides my house, and there are people playing in this field at this exact moment, and I can hear them screaming xD Sometimes it's funny though. Everywhere I go, there are people who talk loudly. Like, when I'm at a bank waiting in the line, there's a person in front of me talking on the phone very loudly like there's no one listening to them talking about their personal lives! This happens on the bus, restaurant, everywhere... So you can hear a lot about a stranger's life without any effort xD

As for the hello thing, it really gets on my nerves sometimes, because some people have told me I'm rude because of it... It's not that I'm rude, I just don't feel like greeting everyone I meet! My mom though, she talks to every stranger she meets... on the elevator, anywhere... I don't know how she manages to do that!



> Lol, i didn't make the list, if you read the entire post. It was from whichmbtitype.com. I can't take sole credit :tongue: or any credit, by those means.


Yeah, I'm aware you didn't make the list. I just thought it was quite interesting


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> Yes, I am Brazilian! If you like soccer you'd probably get along here then. Many Brazilians are obsessed with soccer. Honestly I couldn't care less about it, though :laughing:
> My brother is like you, everytime there's a soccer game of a team he likes, he turns the TV in the loudest volume he can and screams a lot! And then he just runs around the house screaming _GOOOL_...


I was just tempted to type [ /GOL ] instead of [ /QUOTE ] when i was trying to separate your paragraphs :laughing:

What teams does your brother like, if you know any? Cuz i'm the only Barcelona fan i know, and since we don't focus on soccer here in Canada, i can rarely talk to another true fan. And also, i like Neymar because he's SO SKILLED. You guys must talk about him a lot. And yes, i think i would REALLY like to go to Brazil sometime, because all the loud talking and screaming and passion is my style. Also, the J/P part of my personality was the hardest to decide on, so i guess my respect for J-like organization, rules, etc. won't be that much of a burden there 



> Sometimes it does... like, when I want to study in my room but my neighboors are screaming and I can't concentrate! My dad even gave me ear plugs so I can use while studying lol. There's a soccer field besides my house, and there are people playing in this field at this exact moment, and I can hear them screaming xD Sometimes it's funny though. Everywhere I go, there are people who talk loudly. Like, when I'm at a bank waiting in the line, there's a person in front of me talking on the phone very loudly like there's no one listening to them talking about their personal lives! This happens on the bus, restaurant, everywhere... So you can hear a lot about a stranger's life without any effort xD


WOW. That is really crazy. This exact moment? Hahaha it is pretty funny! I guess they don't mind talking about their personal lives like that. I wouldn't care that much, either. I like how so many Brazilians are so free with themselves even in public, without trying to "fit in". Here, teenagers who scream and talk loudly are simply considered rude.



> As for the hello thing, it really gets on my nerves sometimes, because some people have told me I'm rude because of it... It's not that I'm rude, I just don't feel like greeting everyone I meet! My mom though, she talks to every stranger she meets... on the elevator, anywhere... I don't know how she manages to do that!


That is actually quite ironic - here, being loud is seen as rude, and where you are, being too quiet is seen as rude! Canada was never as extraverted as i thought. Maybe because we also don't have that many people.

Aw, that's sad, i guess being a quiet introvert in such a loud and passionate country is pretty hard after all. Really don't know what to say about it, since i'm having trouble being quiet myself in a not-so-loud country. I hope you can feel more comfortable with this soon, then, i guess


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> What teams does your brother like, if you know any? Cuz i'm the only Barcelona fan i know, and since we don't focus on soccer here in Canada, i can rarely talk to another true fan.


I know he likes Real Madrid... he has a lot of Real Madrid shirts. I think he probably likes Barcelona too... or is Barcelona an "enemy" of Real Madrid? Lol, I don't know xD I just know that he prefers European soccer over Brazilian soccer. And that he has a lot of Real Madrid shirts.




> And also, i like Neymar because he's SO SKILLED. You guys must talk about him a lot.


My group of friends doesn't talk about him a lot, but I guess that in groups of people who like soccer they must talk about him. He always appears in a lot of commercials on TV, like perfume commercials, eletronics commercials and stuff like that.



> And yes, i think i would REALLY like to go to Brazil sometime, because all the loud talking and screaming and passion is my style. Also, the J/P part of my personality was the hardest to decide on, so i guess my respect for J-like organization, rules, etc. won't be that much of a burden there


Ha, if you like loud talking, Brazil is your place :laughing:




> WOW. That is really crazy. This exact moment? Hahaha it is pretty funny! I guess they don't mind talking about their personal lives like that. I wouldn't care that much, either. I like how so many Brazilians are so free with themselves even in public, without trying to "fit in". Here, teenagers who scream and talk loudly are simply considered rude.
> 
> That is actually quite ironic - here, being loud is seen as rude, and where you are, being too quiet is seen as rude! Canada was never as extraverted as i thought. Maybe because we also don't have that many people.


It's weird to hear loud people are considered rude in your country. Being loud is such a common thing here o.o



> Aw, that's sad, i guess being a quiet introvert in such a loud and passionate country is pretty hard after all. Really don't know what to say about it, since i'm having trouble being quiet myself in a not-so-loud country. I hope you can feel more comfortable with this soon, then, i guess


Yeah, it can be quite annoying sometimes. But I just have to get used to it, I guess


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> I know he likes Real Madrid... he has a lot of Real Madrid shirts. I think he probably likes Barcelona too... or is Barcelona an "enemy" of Real Madrid? Lol, I don't know xD I just know that he prefers European soccer over Brazilian soccer. And that he has a lot of Real Madrid shirts.


Oh. okay then, yes, we are "enemies", but we usually prefer "rivals" because it makes us sound less like elementary school girls fighting over who is whose bestie :laughing: trust me, i've had my share of THAT.

Can you tell your brother that i don't hate Real Madrid? (Just say, "This random person online is a huge soccer fan but she's a fan of your rival team and she doesn't hate your team" or something.) Cuz most soccer fans hate their rival team. I respect Real because they're a good team, i just like Barca better. Also, tell him that i respect CR7. I mean, i watched the Ronaldo movie premiere and actually liked it.

Also, if this doesn't make him mad, could you tell him that i'm sorry we (Barcelona) had to beat Real 4-0 a few weeks ago? I mean, of course i want my favourite team to win, but i don't like it when we're causing other teams too much pain. I'm not trolling. I get what it feels to be beaten like that, i have experience as a soccer fan too, and i wish your bro good luck in all his future experiences as a soccer fan 

I really don't wanna make him mad in case his passion is too wild to be tamed by what i'm saying right now (lol you never know about people you don't know so i'm just taking precautions), but i just want to express to a Real Madrid fan that there are Barca fans that exist who don't hate Real. You could just show him this post, haha.



> My group of friends doesn't talk about him a lot, but I guess that in groups of people who like soccer they must talk about him. He always appears in a lot of commercials on TV, like perfume commercials, eletronics commercials and stuff like that.


No doubt he does! He's, like, Brazil's symbol of football. (And btw how come you call it soccer, not football? I thought it was only America and Canada, and the rest of the world calls it football.)



> Ha, if you like loud talking, Brazil is your place :laughing:


Good to know! Another reason to visit Brazil apart from soccer, tourism, history, and the Amazon. Once i manage to be fluent in Spanish in a couple of years/decades (depends on how hard i work), i'll go there for sure :happy:



> It's weird to hear loud people are considered rude in your country. Being loud is such a common thing here o.o


It's weird to hear this the other way round, too - we NEVER mind when people are quiet here haha.



> Yeah, it can be quite annoying sometimes. But I just have to get used to it, I guess


Yeahhh same here. This is reminding me of one of those movies where the main characters switch places because they want to live each other's lives and learn that their own lives are the best in the end :laughing:


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> I really don't wanna make him mad in case his passion is too wild to be tamed by what i'm saying right now (lol you never know about people you don't know so i'm just taking precautions), but i just want to express to a Real Madrid fan that there are Barca fans that exist who don't hate Real. You could just show him this post, haha.


Haha, don't worry, my brother is very chill about these things. I don't think he hates any soccer team either. He just likes to cheer for his team, but he's very chill about other teams. I'll tell you, when Brazil lost for Germany by 7-1 on the World Cup he CHEERED for Germany to win the Cup. Like, seriously, he sat on front of TV like "I hope Germany wins this Cup, they're a very good team" LOL.




> No doubt he does! He's, like, Brazil's symbol of football. (And btw how come you call it soccer, not football? I thought it was only America and Canada, and the rest of the world calls it football.)


Well, English is not my first language, so I'm not sure if I should speak American or non-American xD I just mix both. Also, I think in America football is that sport where a lot of men try to make "touchdown" or something... So I don't want to confuse people on that.




> Good to know! Another reason to visit Brazil apart from soccer, tourism, history, and the Amazon. Once i manage to be fluent in Spanish in a couple of years/decades (depends on how hard i work), i'll go there for sure :happy:


If you learn Spanish, I think you can talk to a few people on here, but won't be much successful, because we actually speak Portugese xD people will understand you a little bit (I understand a bit of Spanish due its similiarity to Portuguese), but if you want to communicate decently, it would be better if you learned a bit of Portuguese. The Portuguese here is very different from the Portugal one though, so people usually call it Brazilian Portuguese.




> It's weird to hear this the other way round, too - we NEVER mind when people are quiet here haha.
> 
> Yeahhh same here. This is reminding me of one of those movies where the main characters switch places because they want to live each other's lives and learn that their own lives are the best in the end :laughing:


Seems like we're both in the wrong place! Haha, just kidding. It gets annoying sometimes, but I'm kinda used to it to be honest.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> Haha, don't worry, my brother is very chill about these things. I don't think he hates any soccer team either. He just likes to cheer for his team, but he's very chill about other teams. I'll tell you, when Brazil lost for Germany by 7-1 on the World Cup he CHEERED for Germany to win the Cup. Like, seriously, he sat on front of TV like "I hope Germany wins this Cup, they're a very good team" LOL.


0.o

Wow.

Just wow.

Lol but did you tell him i said that? Cuz i know its hard for Madrid fans atm when their rivals are beating everybody up, and i just want to at least try to make someone feel better. Just trying to play the heroine who saves the day 



> Well, English is not my first language, so I'm not sure if I should speak American or non-American xD I just mix both. Also, I think in America football is that sport where a lot of men try to make "touchdown" or something... So I don't want to confuse people on that.


Yup. Most people who are not in America call that American football. In England, it should be Rugby, but yeah, i understand about not confusing ppl. I just say soccer/football or football/soccer.

English is not my first language, either. I was born in China and i moved to Canada when i was seven. Now, my english is better than my Chinese and it can be pretty frustrating actually. But it's just life 



> If you learn Spanish, I think you can talk to a few people on here, but won't be much successful, because we actually speak Portugese xD people will understand you a little bit (I understand a bit of Spanish due its similiarity to Portuguese), but if you want to communicate decently, it would be better if you learned a bit of Portuguese. The Portuguese here is very different from the Portugal one though, so people usually call it Brazilian Portuguese.


Haha i knew Brazil speaks Portuguese, so i apologize for making you laugh with a non-intended moment where i looked stupid. But yeah, aren't there a few similarities between the two, though? Cuz i'm planning to learn French and Spanish, and that added on to my English and Mandarin Chinese will make some of the world's top languages. I guess knowing Spanish in Brazil will be better than just knowing English though, right?



> Seems like we're both in the wrong place! Haha, just kidding. It gets annoying sometimes, but I'm kinda used to it to be honest.


Your case sounds worse than mine, actually. I can be really polite when i want to. It's just that i talk too much XD


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Grau the Great said:


> I disagree with China as either an ESTJ or INTJ. In my opinion, the political culture in modern China is a textbook example of an archetype ENTJ thought process. Policy is very heavily empirically driven (it's official Chinese policy to sustain 7% yearly economic growth to maintain social stability. This is one of the best examples of Te I'm aware of in the context of international affairs). Furthermore, the subordinate Ni/Se clearly differentiates it from the United States, in both strengths and weaknesses. On the positive side, China has a much clearer long-term strategy, very focused and detailed until at least mid-century (the 100th anniversary of the People's Republic). On the downside, China lacks the US's strength in innovation and flexibility, the same way that _NTJs, despite being excellent long-term strategists, can often be outmaneuvered and caught by surprise by rapid developments. Additionally, while there are many traditions still influential in Chinese culture, the government supports them pragmatically, mostly for the purpose of sustaining a national identity and preserving stability. All of this makes me think that modern China's government/business culture is pretty much an archetype ENTJ, similar to how the USA's culture has many archetypal ESTJ processes.
> 
> If I have thoughts on other countries, I'll add those as well, but these two in particular stood out to me.


ENTJ makes sense for China, I see the dominant Te. I definitely don't think it's ESTJ, countries like US or Turkey strike me as ESTJ because of constantly jumping into conflict with smaller countries to assert their power. China seems more measured out, like "hehe we just lend everyone money and twenty years down the road everyone is broke and we'll dominate the world > "


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> Ha, Brazilians are kown for being super friendly and talkative, and indeed a lot of Brazilians are very extraverted. It's not easy being a shy introvert here in Brazil >.> If I don't say "hi, good morning" to everyone or don't smile often I come off as rude/cold. While I heard that in Europe people are more reserved. Also, I heard that public transports in Europe/Asia are very silent, people don't make too much noise on public transports. While in Brazil... they're so loud it's a nightmare xD People talking loudly and putting loud music on their phones... And my neighboors are also put loud music and it's kinda annoying. Also, when there's a soccer game, my neighboors like to watch the game together so they scream all day while watching the game... Even at home, my brother is very loud while watching soccer, and he screams while running around the house. All day all I hear is _"GOOOOL!"_ Yeah... Brazilians are loud as hell. But it's quite fun sometimes, I'm kinda used to it... If my country was full of introverts that would be weird!


You're Brazilian?!  What city are you from? I would love to visit Sao Paulo one day  also Petropolis, it looks so cute online *-*

I will go on a diet for an entire month before going to Brazil and then spend my entire vacation eating coxinha and bobo de camarao


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Lol but did you tell him i said that? Cuz i know its hard for Madrid fans atm when their rivals are beating everybody up, and i just want to at least try to make someone feel better. Just trying to play the heroine who saves the day


He's not home now, but I'll try telling him when I can. Not that I think he's too hurt, 'cause as I said he's very chill. There are people who go all crazy and angry about soccer though, but he's not like that.

Your desire to help is so Fe though. :laughing:



> Yup. Most people who are not in America call that American football. In England, it should be Rugby, but yeah, i understand about not confusing ppl. I just say soccer/football or football/soccer.


My English is all mixed tbh. Sometimes I use American expressions and other times British expressions. My accent can vary from American accent to British accent... so it's quite confusing I suppose. Since I've never been to an English speaking country I just say what I get from the internet and movies. 



> English is not my first language, either. I was born in China and i moved to Canada when i was seven. Now, my english is better than my Chinese and it can be pretty frustrating actually. But it's just life


Ah, that's really cool! There are some Chinese people here on my town as well. When I go to the center of the town to buy some things, many stores are owned by Chinese immigrants. I just hear them talking in Chinese to each other when I go there  In São Paulo there is a HUGE Chinese community, with schools for Chinese children and all that. (I don't live in São Paulo though.)



> Haha i knew Brazil speaks Portuguese, so i apologize for making you laugh with a non-intended moment where i looked stupid. But yeah, aren't there a few similarities between the two, though? Cuz i'm planning to learn French and Spanish, and that added on to my English and Mandarin Chinese will make some of the world's top languages. I guess knowing Spanish in Brazil will be better than just knowing English though, right?


That's not a problem, I'm used to it, there are many people on the internet who think we speak Spanish (I know you don't though) and honestly I don't blame these people, since both languages are very similar to each other so it's normal to be confused by them. It's like confusing Japanese to Korean or Chinese; or confusing Swedish to Norwegian.

Yes, I think it will be better if you know Spanish rather than just English, because not too many people on here speak English. And if you speak slowly in Spanish you can make people understand you a little, since it's quite similar.

It's so cool that you're willing to learn all those languages though! I'm currently working on my German. I also want to learn French, Latin, Greek and Russian in the future. Languages are awesome


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> You're Brazilian?!  What city are you from? I would love to visit Sao Paulo one day  also Petropolis, it looks so cute online *-*
> 
> I will go on a diet for an entire month before going to Brazil and then spend my entire vacation eating coxinha and bobo de camarao


Yes, I'm Brazilian! I live far away from São Paulo and Petrópolis though. I live in a city called Fortaleza which is located in the Northeast of Brazil.

OH MY GOD, I love coxinha!!! :laughing:

Hope you'll enjoy visiting Brazil!


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Well, thanks! I don't suppose i'm actually that smart, because i just read some works i wrote back in Grade 6 for homework, and i have to conclude that the kid who wrote that was actually smarter than the kid i am now. My own writing back in Grade 6 was so complicated and confusing that i can't understand it, looking back on it in Grade 8! But yeah, i guess i can at least take credit for being able to see things from different perspectives.
> 
> It's sad though, to see people trying to "fit in". The only times i try to fit in are when i try to make my friends happy by not contradicting their ideas and beliefs even though i do disagree. That might not be very good, but at least i'm not that stereotype person...
> 
> LOL i used to be so lazy you wouldn't believe it! So if people thought i was lazy, they were right. But not now, because i actually try to fight my hair now haha.


Lol I'm still super lazy  I feel like fitting in the biggest problem when people change who they are on the inside, but on the same hand I feel like fitting in and being yourself don't have to be separate. You can be quirky and unique and still be part of a larger group ^^


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> Yes, I'm Brazilian! I live far away from São Paulo and Petrópolis though. I live in a city called Fortaleza which is located in the Northeast of Brazil.
> 
> OH MY GOD, I love coxinha!!! :laughing:
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy visiting Brazil!


The only thing I know about Fortaleza is that it's dangerous and that it has a cool name  

Coxinha are the BOMB! There are a lot of Brazilian cafes not too far from where I live so whenever I get a chance I go there to buy tons of coxinha :3 also I like the Brazilian style stroganoff, tbh I think Brazilian style stroganoff tastes better than the one in Russia


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> The only thing I know about Fortaleza is that it's dangerous and that it has a cool name


Ah, yes, unfortunately it's quite dangerous in here. D: 



> Coxinha are the BOMB! There are a lot of Brazilian cafes not too far from where I live so whenever I get a chance I go there to buy tons of coxinha :3 also I like the Brazilian style stroganoff, tbh I think Brazilian style stroganoff tastes better than the one in Russia


Honestly I love Brazilian food more than anything! When it comes to food, I guess I'm a very stereotypical Brazilian. I think that if I were to live in another country I would eat at Brazilian restaurants everyday because I can't imagine a life without Brazilian food! It's just sooo good


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Brazilian food is my second favorite in South America, since Peruvian is better  but I love Brazilian food, it's so diverse and rich  Irish food is all about potatoes, Italian food is all about carbs and tomato sauce, Argentinian food is all about spinach and beef, but with Brazilian food you never get bored :3


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Not that anybody but particularly cares too much about the Balkans. 

But nayyy to introversion. Lord no, lol. Specifically keeping Bosnia and Eastern Croatia in mind (I don't know what those Dalmatians are like over on the west). 
Extroversion. A type which uses Pe. I've had several Croatian and Bosnia friend take the test, none of them scored high on Si. I don't know any Croatian or Bosnian users on here who are SJs (then again, not a lot of SJ users to begin with ). Anyways, I'd say ExFP. ExTP as second guess.

I feel like France is far more ENxJ. France was the culturally loudest country I feel like I've ever been in. Very strong unity. Their culture is full of forward movements, stubbornly pushing and creating. They've always moved and moved, rather directly. Fe may represent itself differently due to the difference in cultural values.

Croatia and Bosnia is nothing like this. We're pushed along with the tides, back and forth with not much meaning.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Lol I'm still super lazy  I feel like fitting in the biggest problem when people change who they are on the inside, but on the same hand I feel like fitting in and being yourself don't have to be separate. You can be quirky and unique and still be part of a larger group ^^


Same! I try to fit in and be myself at the same time, and it works pretty well! I'm not the most popular person, but i would like to stay away from all the drama.

Honestly, i feel like a different person when i'm with each person i know, and each group of people i talk with. Do you ever feel like that?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> He's not home now, but I'll try telling him when I can. Not that I think he's too hurt, 'cause as I said he's very chill. There are people who go all crazy and angry about soccer though, but he's not like that.
> 
> Your desire to help is so Fe though. :laughing:


Lol yeah :laughing: but i'm glad he's got a balance between screaming GOOOOOOL and being chill when his preferred teams arent doing well.



> My English is all mixed tbh. Sometimes I use American expressions and other times British expressions. My accent can vary from American accent to British accent... so it's quite confusing I suppose. Since I've never been to an English speaking country I just say what I get from the internet and movies.


that actually sounds pretty cool! Imagine having two different accents XD But its ok online though, ppl don't rly notice your expressions varying lol. so you watch a lot of English movies?



> Ah, that's really cool! There are some Chinese people here on my town as well. When I go to the center of the town to buy some things, many stores are owned by Chinese immigrants. I just hear them talking in Chinese to each other when I go there  In São Paulo there is a HUGE Chinese community, with schools for Chinese children and all that. (I don't live in São Paulo though.)


Hmm, i didn't know there were many Chinese people in Brazil. We have schools that teach Mandarin and Cantonese, but do you mean that there are public schools in São Paulo that offer the same kind of education, but just in Chinese?



> That's not a problem, I'm used to it, there are many people on the internet who think we speak Spanish (I know you don't though) and honestly I don't blame these people, since both languages are very similar to each other so it's normal to be confused by them. It's like confusing Japanese to Korean or Chinese; or confusing Swedish to Norwegian.


Yeah, you're right! Just today there was this guy in my class who was naming different Chinese dialects, and here's what he said: "So there's Mandarin, there's Cantonese, what else...Japanese..." And the people listening just about fell off our chairs laughing. It was nothin serious, just taken as a joke, you know?



> Yes, I think it will be better if you know Spanish rather than just English, because not too many people on here speak English. And if you speak slowly in Spanish you can make people understand you a little, since it's quite similar.
> 
> It's so cool that you're willing to learn all those languages though! I'm currently working on my German. I also want to learn French, Latin, Greek and Russian in the future. Languages are awesome


Lol languages are pretty boss :laughing: Latin would be really useful if you travel to Europe. Most languages there were ferived from Latin, are they not? (I think "are they not" sounds vaguely British-style, while "aren't they" is a more common saying in Canada and America)

How is your German going? Are you taking classes or searching up stuff on our saviour, the Internet? :wink:


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> that actually sounds pretty cool! Imagine having two different accents XD But its ok online though, ppl don't rly notice your expressions varying lol.


I don't really like my accent in English, I think it's kinda weird, and if I spoke to a native they would immediatly know I'm a foreigner just by my accent. You know those TV shows that always have a character who is a foreigner with a funny accent? Yeah I feel like that character. xD



> so you watch a lot of English movies?


More than I should! I have a serious problem with movies that are dubbed in Portuguese, I can't stand hearing their dubbed voices. Seriously, whenever I watch a dubbed movie I get so annoyed! So I prefer to watch them in English with subtitles, and it helps me develop my English a lot, especially if the subtitles are also in English. _Sometimes_ I watch them without subtitles but I prefer not to, because sometimes they talk too fast and I can't understand it very well.  



> Hmm, i didn't know there were many Chinese people in Brazil. We have schools that teach Mandarin and Cantonese, but do you mean that there are public schools in São Paulo that offer the same kind of education, but just in Chinese?


Brazil is a very multicultural country... In São Paulo there are many people who are Asian descendants. (I've never been there though, just heard.)
These schools I mean are schools that offer education for the Chinese and other Asian kids who live at those communities in São Paulo. They're kind of a "chinatown". If you're more curious, search on google images for "Bairro da Liberdade São Paulo"



> Yeah, you're right! Just today there was this guy in my class who was naming different Chinese dialects, and here's what he said: "So there's Mandarin, there's Cantonese, what else...Japanese..." And the people listening just about fell off our chairs laughing. It was nothin serious, just taken as a joke, you know?


Yeah, I take it as a joke too, I don't get too mad about it.



> Lol languages are pretty boss :laughing: Latin would be really useful if you travel to Europe. Most languages there were ferived from Latin, are they not? (I think "are they not" sounds vaguely British-style, while "aren't they" is a more common saying in Canada and America)


Yes it'd be a good idea to learn Latin because it would make it easier to learn a bunch of other languages. 



> How is your German going? Are you taking classes or searching up stuff on our saviour, the Internet? :wink:


Uh, I'm developing, I suppose xD I took one semester of classes last year, but I had to stop this year due to school. Too many studies xD I had to study a lot this year so I could enter university, but fortunately I was accepted in a university here and I'll start next year, so maybe next year I can come back to taking German classes. But I study through the internet, there are many websites who offer language courses for free. And also through movies and TV shows... That awesome moment when I'm watching something in German and I understand a sentence without reading the subtitles, it's so exciting haha XD


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Same! I try to fit in and be myself at the same time, and it works pretty well! I'm not the most popular person, but i would like to stay away from all the drama.
> 
> Honestly, i feel like a different person when i'm with each person i know, and each group of people i talk with. Do you ever feel like that?


Honestly Im the same way, I always try to adjust myself to the person Im talking with. I have such unusual interests so sometimes it's hard to find likeminded people u_u like Im into actual cooking, but most people in college just make instant mac and cheese or ramen haha, also I watch football but most people here only watch the American version of football  

I'm not too popular either, probably because Im kinda nerdy  I'm a nerd with a wild side though haha ;D


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Honestly Im the same way, I always try to adjust myself to the person Im talking with. I have such unusual interests so sometimes it's hard to find likeminded people u_u like Im into actual cooking, but most people in college just make instant mac and cheese or ramen haha, also I watch football but most people here only watch the American version of football
> 
> I'm not too popular either, probably because Im kinda nerdy  I'm a nerd with a wild side though haha ;D


That's ok, i can't find ANY likeminded people because i'm a GIRL who likes to watch football (soccer), not the American kind, lol. Are there any teams you watch on a regular basis, or do you just watch whatever might be an exciting game? (My dad used to do that when he was less busy, and he found it pretty fun because he didn't mind who won, he just cheered for the team that played better.)

Lol if i were a college student, i would be so busy because i LOVE extracurriculars and i work really hard to get the work done before deadlines, and that means i would have no time to do actual cooking. I've made Duncan Hines cakes before, does that count? :laughing:

My best friend says that i'm not a nerd, i'm a geek. It's hard to tell the difference, really, but i guess she means i'm not that much into learning stuff for fun, but i'm good with technology. That's how she sees me, anyway. Can you usually tell how others view you?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> I don't really like my accent in English, I think it's kinda weird, and if I spoke to a native they would immediatly know I'm a foreigner just by my accent. You know those TV shows that always have a character who is a foreigner with a funny accent? Yeah I feel like that character. xD


It's alright, _i_ feel like a foreign speaker when i speak Chinese, my mother tongue! You seem pretty good with at least understanding and writing English, from what i've seen. And people don't judge foreigners, not really (at least not where i am), so it's fine. I'm probably going to have a HORRIBLE accent when i get to learning Spanish later, maybe in my late high school years or early college years.

[QUOTEMore than I should! I have a serious problem with movies that are dubbed in Portuguese, I can't stand hearing their dubbed voices. Seriously, whenever I watch a dubbed movie I get so annoyed! So I prefer to watch them in English with subtitles, and it helps me develop my English a lot, especially if the subtitles are also in English. _Sometimes_ I watch them without subtitles but I prefer not to, because sometimes they talk too fast and I can't understand it very well.  [/QUOTE]

Same, i don't really like dubbed movies. I might've inherited it from the rest of my family - they prefer subtitles to dubbed voices. Lol i have issues processing language sometimes, i got 45% on the Gifted test for auditory processing. It's probably because i've spoken Chinese for the first 7 years of my life, and my ears were too used to that, and then i suddenly switched to English and my ears can't really adjust. Listening to pop songs can be _really_ annoying, i love the beat and the melody and stuff, but i can't hear some of the words.

What movies do you like to watch? I haven't watched many Portuguese movies, tbh, if any at all. Mostly English and Chinese. (WITH SUBTITLES! My visual processing is SO much faster than my auditory.)



> Brazil is a very multicultural country... In São Paulo there are many people who are Asian descendants. (I've never been there though, just heard.)
> These schools I mean are schools that offer education for the Chinese and other Asian kids who live at those communities in São Paulo. They're kind of a "chinatown". If you're more curious, search on google images for "Bairro da Liberdade São Paulo"


That's nice! Canada is pretty multicultural as well, although sometimes it feels like there are only Chinese people because there are so many of us in our community! There's this part of downtown Toronto that's called Chinatown, actually, with Chinese restaurants that serve our favourite foods and all. 

I searched it up, and it actually looks so cool. The street lamps though - they're basically traditional Chinese lanterns hanging from this shining red lamppost. That's a really creative place!



> Yes it'd be a good idea to learn Latin because it would make it easier to learn a bunch of other languages.


Yeah, if you're planning to add at least a few words of those European languages to your vocab. Is German related to Latin as well?



> Uh, I'm developing, I suppose xD I took one semester of classes last year, but I had to stop this year due to school. Too many studies xD I had to study a lot this year so I could enter university, but fortunately I was accepted in a university here and I'll start next year, so maybe next year I can come back to taking German classes. But I study through the internet, there are many websites who offer language courses for free. And also through movies and TV shows... That awesome moment when I'm watching something in German and I understand a sentence without reading the subtitles, it's so exciting haha XD


Well, good luck with university and going back to German courses sometime later! I know, i feel the same way when i _do_ read the subtitles in a Spanish interview, and i get what it means because of some basic French words i know, its so cool roud:

Wow, it sounds like you're VERY into visual media, such as videos, TV and movies. how do you find the time to watch it all with all your classes?


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Same, i don't really like dubbed movies. I might've inherited it from the rest of my family - they prefer subtitles to dubbed voices. Lol i have issues processing language sometimes, i got 45% on the Gifted test for auditory processing. It's probably because i've spoken Chinese for the first 7 years of my life, and my ears were too used to that, and then i suddenly switched to English and my ears can't really adjust. Listening to pop songs can be _really_ annoying, i love the beat and the melody and stuff, but i can't hear some of the words.


I can relate to this. When I listen to songs in English, I can't understand some words, even though I consider myself fluent in English. The same goes for movies. I feel insecure watching movies without subtitles because I fear I won't understand some words (and most of the times I don't). Even though I'm fluent and can speak it, I have a difficult time listening to it. I can understand much better by reading in English. Good to know I'm not the only one who is like this, because my brothers (who are also fluent in English) can easily understand English just by hearing it, and I that made me think I was the only weirdo who couldn't. 

Sometimes, I listen to a song in English but I can't understand some words, then I go look for the lyrics and I'm like "oh, so THAT is what's he saying? Wow that's not what I heard" haha 



> What movies do you like to watch? I haven't watched many Portuguese movies, tbh, if any at all. Mostly English and Chinese. (WITH SUBTITLES! My visual processing is SO much faster than my auditory.)


Most of the movies I watch are in English. I haven't watched too many Brazilian movies to be honest :O haha, now I feel like a bad Brazilian xD but I'm just used to watch movies in English so yeah, I prefer them.



> That's nice! Canada is pretty multicultural as well, although sometimes it feels like there are only Chinese people because there are so many of us in our community! There's this part of downtown Toronto that's called Chinatown, actually, with Chinese restaurants that serve our favourite foods and all.


I heard there are people from every part of world in Toronto. Seems quite fun 



> Yeah, if you're planning to add at least a few words of those European languages to your vocab. Is German related to Latin as well?


Not much, German is a Germanic language, like Dutch and Swedish. But it has some similiarity to Latin on the grammar, the declension on the articles, adjectives nouns etc. Latin also has these declensions (even more than German), so learning Latin can make it easier for me to be used to declensions (and there are many languages with declensions, not only German). The vocabulary though, it's not so similar.




> Well, good luck with university and going back to German courses sometime later! I know, i feel the same way when i _do_ read the subtitles in a Spanish interview, and i get what it means because of some basic French words i know, its so cool roud:
> 
> Wow, it sounds like you're VERY into visual media, such as videos, TV and movies. how do you find the time to watch it all with all your classes?


Thank you, I'm looking forwad to it. 
I'm kinda addicted to movies xD I watch a lot of them. I'm not into too many TV shows though, only a few of them. I'm not so patient with TV shows, having to watch all the episodes makes me frustrated, I just prefer a movie that has the whole story in it in like, 2 hrs. But I like a few TV shows, just not too many.

Ha, it's just a matter of organization. I organize my time... "I'll study this many hours today and then I'll do what I want for rest of the day". And on the weekends I relax more. Now I'm on vacations just waiting fot the university classes to start next year, so I'm more relaxed. But when the classes start I will have to focus, I feel like I'm gonna study a LOT in university, like a lot more than I did at school. Oh well, that's life.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> That's ok, i can't find ANY likeminded people because i'm a GIRL who likes to watch football (soccer), not the American kind, lol. Are there any teams you watch on a regular basis, or do you just watch whatever might be an exciting game? (My dad used to do that when he was less busy, and he found it pretty fun because he didn't mind who won, he just cheered for the team that played better.)
> 
> Lol if i were a college student, i would be so busy because i LOVE extracurriculars and i work really hard to get the work done before deadlines, and that means i would have no time to do actual cooking. I've made Duncan Hines cakes before, does that count? :laughing:
> 
> My best friend says that i'm not a nerd, i'm a geek. It's hard to tell the difference, really, but i guess she means i'm not that much into learning stuff for fun, but i'm good with technology. That's how she sees me, anyway. Can you usually tell how others view you?


You have to travel to Queens one day haha, you meet tons of girls here who are into football. Well some of them actually like watching it while others are just in it so that guys would think they're cool  I sort of do both, I like Manchester United, Borussia Dortmund and Valencia, but I like to watch games that I think will be high scoring  I love watching Barca games tbh, just because Neymar Suarez Messi always put on a show *-* if they are losing I savor it though haha, like in that game against Celta Vigo ;D

Lol I'm in a club right now, and I'm trying to join all the little groups we have in it, I even signed up for a kpop dance collab with another club XD I usually get work for clubs or other people done in a timely manner but can never get my own work done on time  Lol mayyybe it counts  

Woah, are you like good with computers? I'm decent with computers, just not as long as it involves the internet, once I have to figure out how to fix the Wifi connection my IQ drops in half  Im always really self conscious about how others view me so Im always trying to read the room and figure out what everyone else is thinking at the moment. But I dont know, Im always hyper so I tend to read too much into people. I can tell 99% of the time when someone is just being polite, but like sometimes I tend to view people's enthusiasm as "omg we're bffs now" and then find out they were just being friendly :/ that's why I don't like hanging out with guys, they don't show much emotion so when they do, I read too much into it :/


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> That's ok, i can't find ANY likeminded people because i'm a GIRL who likes to watch football (soccer), not the American kind, lol. Are there any teams you watch on a regular basis, or do you just watch whatever might be an exciting game? (My dad used to do that when he was less busy, and he found it pretty fun because he didn't mind who won, he just cheered for the team that played better.)
> 
> Lol if i were a college student, i would be so busy because i LOVE extracurriculars and i work really hard to get the work done before deadlines, and that means i would have no time to do actual cooking. I've made Duncan Hines cakes before, does that count? :laughing:
> 
> My best friend says that i'm not a nerd, i'm a geek. It's hard to tell the difference, really, but i guess she means i'm not that much into learning stuff for fun, but i'm good with technology. That's how she sees me, anyway. Can you usually tell how others view you?


You have to travel to Queens one day haha, you meet tons of girls here who are into football. Well some of them actually like watching it while others are just in it so that guys would think they're cool  I sort of do both, I like Manchester United, Borussia Dortmund and Valencia, but I like to watch games that I think will be high scoring  I love watching Barca games tbh, just because Neymar Suarez Messi always put on a show *-* if they are losing I savor it though haha, like in that game against Celta Vigo ;D

Lol I'm in a club right now, and I'm trying to join all the little groups we have in it, I even signed up for a kpop dance collab with another club XD I usually get work for clubs or other people done in a timely manner but can never get my own work done on time  Lol mayyybe it counts  

Woah, are you like good with computers? I'm decent with computers, just not as long as it involves the internet, once I have to figure out how to fix the Wifi connection my IQ drops in half  Im always really self conscious about how others view me so Im always trying to read the room and figure out what everyone else is thinking at the moment. But I dont know, Im always hyper so I tend to read too much into people. I can tell 99% of the time when someone is just being polite, but like sometimes I tend to view people's enthusiasm as "omg we're bffs now" and then find out they were just being friendly :/ that's why I don't like hanging out with guys, they don't show much emotion so when they do, I read too much into it :/


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> You have to travel to Queens one day haha, you meet tons of girls here who are into football. Well some of them actually like watching it while others are just in it so that guys would think they're cool  I sort of do both, I like Manchester United, Borussia Dortmund and Valencia, but I like to watch games that I think will be high scoring  I love watching Barca games tbh, just because Neymar Suarez Messi always put on a show *-* if they are losing I savor it though haha, like in that game against Celta Vigo ;D


Lol, that does sound pretty nice, except for the girls pretending to really like football just for guys. I'd like to visit NYC sometime though, i've never been.

I've been checking on the Premier League news lately, and it doesn't seem like Chelsea is doing that well :laughing: i saw this joke on Instagram back when they were all the way down to 16th place that said "Arsenal squared=Chelsea, if you know what i mean". Arsenal was fourth then, and i think they're still fourth now haha. But the champion of last year being like this is good news for everybody else, right? Is Man U playing well atm?

LMAO you like savouring it when great teams are losing? I don't savour losses, but tell me more about it! :laughing:



> Lol I'm in a club right now, and I'm trying to join all the little groups we have in it, I even signed up for a kpop dance collab with another club XD I usually get work for clubs or other people done in a timely manner but can never get my own work done on time  Lol mayyybe it counts


Is kpop really popular where you are? I have lots of friends who are into it. And yeah, i get what you mean, i have a harder time concentrating on my own work than i do with other people's work 



> Woah, are you like good with computers? I'm decent with computers, just not as long as it involves the internet, once I have to figure out how to fix the Wifi connection my IQ drops in half  Im always really self conscious about how others view me so Im always trying to read the room and figure out what everyone else is thinking at the moment. But I dont know, Im always hyper so I tend to read too much into people. I can tell 99% of the time when someone is just being polite, but like sometimes I tend to view people's enthusiasm as "omg we're bffs now" and then find out they were just being friendly :/ that's why I don't like hanging out with guys, they don't show much emotion so when they do, I read too much into it :/


I guess so? My IQ has dropped in half over the past 2 months tbh, i can't do math and language the way i used to, it's weird. But i love finding shortcuts in tech, such as using Inspect Element to get rid of ads 

Lol i used to overthink _everything_ when i was a little younger, so i guess we can kinda relate on that. i tell myself to not get too excited about other ppl now cuz the "being friendly" thing happened a LOT a few years back, and it sucked :/

Oh, you don't like hanging out with guys? That's different from what i'm used to, because my community at school is clearly divided into races and genders for the most part. But maybe you could at least try not to read too much into ppl and tell yourself that there's a chance they're just being friendly? I don't want to see you disappointing yourself :/


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> I can relate to this. When I listen to songs in English, I can't understand some words, even though I consider myself fluent in English. The same goes for movies. I feel insecure watching movies without subtitles because I fear I won't understand some words (and most of the times I don't). Even though I'm fluent and can speak it, I have a difficult time listening to it. I can understand much better by reading in English. Good to know I'm not the only one who is like this, because my brothers (who are also fluent in English) can easily understand English just by hearing it, and I that made me think I was the only weirdo who couldn't.
> 
> Sometimes, I listen to a song in English but I can't understand some words, then I go look for the lyrics and I'm like "oh, so THAT is what's he saying? Wow that's not what I heard" haha


Haha, you're not the only one! I _completely_ feel you. I felt like a weirdo for a while, too, but we're probably just us, you know? There are lots of other people in the world with the same problems. And i'm more fluent in English than in any other language, so you definitely shouldn't worry about this!



> Most of the movies I watch are in English. I haven't watched too many Brazilian movies to be honest :O haha, now I feel like a bad Brazilian xD but I'm just used to watch movies in English so yeah, I prefer them.


I feel like a bad Chinese! For sure, i prefer English movies too. What English movies have you watched and really enjoyed?



> I heard there are people from every part of world in Toronto. Seems quite fun


Yeah, that's true! I do enjoy the diversity. Is Brazil like that, too? With ppl from every part of the world, i mean.



> Not much, German is a Germanic language, like Dutch and Swedish. But it has some similiarity to Latin on the grammar, the declension on the articles, adjectives nouns etc. Latin also has these declensions (even more than German), so learning Latin can make it easier for me to be used to declensions (and there are many languages with declensions, not only German). The vocabulary though, it's not so similar.


Ohhh i see what you mean. So do you think it would be confusing when you learn Latin, because the vocabulary is different, but the declensions are alike?



> Thank you, I'm looking forwad to it.
> I'm kinda addicted to movies xD I watch a lot of them. I'm not into too many TV shows though, only a few of them. I'm not so patient with TV shows, having to watch all the episodes makes me frustrated, I just prefer a movie that has the whole story in it in like, 2 hrs. But I like a few TV shows, just not too many.


Yes, i've felt like that a while ago when i watched actual TV. Did i ever mention that our cable broke two winters ago because of an ice storm? And that nobody bothered to fix it? :laughing: well i don't watch that much TV either, but when i did, it was hard to wait for all the episodes, yeah.



> Ha, it's just a matter of organization. I organize my time... "I'll study this many hours today and then I'll do what I want for rest of the day". And on the weekends I relax more. Now I'm on vacations just waiting fot the university classes to start next year, so I'm more relaxed. But when the classes start I will have to focus, I feel like I'm gonna study a LOT in university, like a lot more than I did at school. Oh well, that's life.


Sometimes, i do that as well! Surfing through videos on Instagram, Snapchat, etc. can be addictive, and i want to make sure i get my work done before i do that. Yeah, it's life, we just have to deal with it. Enjoy your vacation while it lasts


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> I feel like a bad Chinese! For sure, i prefer English movies too. What English movies have you watched and really enjoyed?


Too many to count :O like 99% of movies I watch are in English.  But recently I watched _The Silence of the Lambs_ and it's pretty good.



> Yeah, that's true! I do enjoy the diversity. Is Brazil like that, too? With ppl from every part of the world, i mean.


In my city there are some Asians, especially when I go to the center of the town. Sometimes when I go to a Asian food restaurant I see some Asians there... and one time, next to this restaurant, I saw a bard that was completely written in Korean... :O There are also some Europeans here, I usually see them on the mall... BUT there are some towns near mine, that has a LOT of tourists from all parts of the world. When I go visit these towns all I can see are extremely tall people with blond hair and blue eyes speaking European languages xD It's so awesome. In World Cup, there were a LOT of foreigners. Like, too many foreigners, everywhere I went there was a bunch of people from all ethnicities... Seeing all these people was my favourite part of the World Cup hehe



> Ohhh i see what you mean. So do you think it would be confusing when you learn Latin, because the vocabulary is different, but the declensions are alike?


I don't think it would be confusing with German; but it would be for other romance languages. I want to learn French too, so I guess that would be confusing 



> Yes, i've felt like that a while ago when i watched actual TV. Did i ever mention that our cable broke two winters ago because of an ice storm? And that nobody bothered to fix it? :laughing: well i don't watch that much TV either, but when i did, it was hard to wait for all the episodes, yeah.


Hehe, I suppose those happens a lot in Canada xD I've never seen snow :O



> Sometimes, i do that as well! Surfing through videos on Instagram, Snapchat, etc. can be addictive, and i want to make sure i get my work done before i do that. Yeah, it's life, we just have to deal with it. Enjoy your vacation while it lasts


Thank you, I will


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Lol, that does sound pretty nice, except for the girls pretending to really like football just for guys. I'd like to visit NYC sometime though, i've never been.
> 
> I've been checking on the Premier League news lately, and it doesn't seem like Chelsea is doing that well :laughing: i saw this joke on Instagram back when they were all the way down to 16th place that said "Arsenal squared=Chelsea, if you know what i mean". Arsenal was fourth then, and i think they're still fourth now haha. But the champion of last year being like this is good news for everybody else, right? Is Man U playing well atm?
> 
> ...


I would like to visit Canada one day, particularly Toronto and Montreal. I will have to wait until summer though since I feel cold all the time and I like wearing tank tops 

Lolol, that makes sense since Arsenal always finish 4th, it's just one of the certainties of life  Manchester United are third but it doesnt feel like it since they can't score goals  I think it's the manager since he sometimes plays like five defenders 

It's the same way with me! I used to be able to sit down and study but now when I study I get urges to get up and do random things  such as go for a five mile walk or prepare a dish that takes like two hours  

Actually my college is really divided based on race and it kinda sucks :/ I went to a really diverse high school where everyone talked with each other, and then you go to college and then people only speak with others from their own groups, Chinese and Korean students are notorious for this. I wish there were more Russian speakers here, I met a girl from Kazakhstan this semester so that's a good chance to practice it, I will try to get her to join our group! My favorite thing ever is acting like Im talking trash in Russian about others and then seeing peoples' reactions 

Awww you're right ^^ I think sometimes it's better to just relax rather than try too hard to fit in. I have that classical ENFP flamboyancy/quirkiness so maybe it's better to direct it in healthy ways as opposed to trying to change it


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Lol i don't _try_ to fit in...i just don't belong, and finding a group for some sort of group project is a nightmare because all the cliques are together one way or another. I hang around everyone, not only a group of friends, and that's how i roll. My school is kind of small, about 900 students from junior kindergarten to Grade 8. I have around 65 acquaintances i can _easily_ talk to, all the time.


Oh, I see. Yeah I kinda feel you, not belonging in any group because of cliques. When I was new to my school (like 3 years ago) I was really lost and I didn't feel like I belonged in any group. Everyone already knew each other, a lot of cliques were already formed... There was one girl who hanged out with me a bit, but one day she suddenly stopped talking to me o.o So in my first year at that school I didn't have many friends, I would spend my time reading books in the library. And the group projects, YES they were a nightmare because I didn't have a group to do them so the teachers had to "force" a group to put me in so I wouldn't be alone. -_- Honestly I'd just rather do the project for myself... But in the second year of that school things got better because some new people came in and they were also lost so I became friends with them (I only became their friends because we didn't have any group for a group project se we decided to do it together haha). And now at my last year of school they are my best friends ever and I love them so much  This is why I'm kinda worried about university next year, I'm afraid I won't make friends who are as good as my current ones :x

But anyways, I really hope you'll eventually find a nice group of people and finally feel like you belong in that group! I know how it's bad to not feel like you belong, so I hope things will get better soon to you! 



> :laughing: thats funny haha, do they like the pool better or the sea? And wow, how are they that into swimming? lolol XD


I think they prefer pool over sea. And they love swimming because here where I live is hot as hell so pool is a very big deal for them xD



> 15 degrees is actually ok. _Now_, it's probably 11 degrees. I actually prefer hot weather because when it gets cold here, IT GETS REALLY COLD. :laughing: you could say my friends and i are over-optimistic about summer, hah.


Ha, summer is here during the whole year, so I'm quite used to it xD but I can see why you and your friends are into it.



> They never go easy on Cris in these parody videos, haha! i loved when "Messigician" froze the goalie and Ronaldo with Let It Go, lmao. And the Hand of God. And OMG those _names_!!! Germapenalty, Handballgentina, Ho-land, GOATze, Cristiano Arrogantaldo, and on and on and on. Oh yeah, and Philip Lamb! :rolling:


I also laughed at the "Messigician" I was like "whaaat?" haha xD and is Cristiano Ronaldo really that arrogant? :O



> Btw, what do people in your area generally think of Messi? Ik Brazilian football fans don't like Argentina, but Messi specifically?


I don't talk to many people who are into football, but from what I see on the internet here is that people like him a lot! I've actually never heard someone saying bad things about him tbh. I suppose he's a great player then  Even my brother says he's an awesome player and all that (and he's a Real Madrid fan xD) I guess the "Brazil VS. Argentina" fight is more of a joke, not a serious issue. I see a lot of silly jokes on the internet about this, but I've actually never heard anyone say "oh gosh I really hate Argentinians!!!" with a serious tone of voice. But as for how the Argentinians feel about this, I'm not actually quite sure.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> Oh, I see. Yeah I kinda feel you, not belonging in any group because of cliques. When I was new to my school (like 3 years ago) I was really lost and I didn't feel like I belonged in any group. Everyone already knew each other, a lot of cliques were already formed... There was one girl who hanged out with me a bit, but one day she suddenly stopped talking to me o.o So in my first year at that school I didn't have many friends, I would spend my time reading books in the library. And the group projects, YES they were a nightmare because I didn't have a group to do them so the teachers had to "force" a group to put me in so I wouldn't be alone. -_- Honestly I'd just rather do the project for myself... But in the second year of that school things got better because some new people came in and they were also lost so I became friends with them (I only became their friends because we didn't have any group for a group project se we decided to do it together haha). And now at my last year of school they are my best friends ever and I love them so much  This is why I'm kinda worried about university next year, I'm afraid I won't make friends who are as good as my current ones :x
> 
> But anyways, I really hope you'll eventually find a nice group of people and finally feel like you belong in that group! I know how it's bad to not feel like you belong, so I hope things will get better soon to you!


Wow...what a story! I'm glad you found your friends in the endroud: and also i hope you can stay in contact with all your good friends rn, and be good friends for the rest of your life 

Thanks for the well-wishes! There are groups of nice people here, and although i don't belong, i'm getting along with them, and that's better than nothing. I hope things get better too :tongue:



> I think they prefer pool over sea. And they love swimming because here where I live is hot as hell so pool is a very big deal for them xD


Same, i like pools better. That's a good point - swimming is good for getting rid of all the heat! I hate swimming in the winter, and i don't mind swimming in the summer.



> Ha, summer is here during the whole year, so I'm quite used to it xD but I can see why you and your friends are into it.


Yeah, definitely. I bet you'd love some winter once in a while, too!



> I also laughed at the "Messigician" I was like "whaaat?" haha xD and is Cristiano Ronaldo really that arrogant? :O


Notaxmar. Chewy Suarez. All these names :laughing: Of course he's not actually like that, they exaggerate everything for humour. But he is pretty obsessed with his hair, and he shows off, and he gets mad when his teammates don't credit him, and he gets REALLY mad when Messi wins the Ballon d'Or four years in a row. So yeah, they exaggerate what's already there. Literally, the three words that pop into my head when i think Ronaldo - hair, cars, football :laughing:

I guess that's why people think he's a Sensor - the hair and car stuff is really superficial. Not all Sensors are like that omg! Ugh. Stereotypes REALLY suck.



> I don't talk to many people who are into football, but from what I see on the internet here is that people like him a lot! I've actually never heard someone saying bad things about him tbh. I suppose he's a great player then  Even my brother says he's an awesome player and all that (and he's a Real Madrid fan xD) I guess the "Brazil VS. Argentina" fight is more of a joke, not a serious issue. I see a lot of silly jokes on the internet about this, but I've actually never heard anyone say "oh gosh I really hate Argentinians!!!" with a serious tone of voice. But as for how the Argentinians feel about this, I'm not actually quite sure.


Wow, that sounds pretty ideal! It is hard to criticize Messi, i admit, and that's why people get all excited whenever he does _anything_ wrong. If there was anything bad i'd say about him, it's his self-esteem (or a lack thereof). I don't want him to be like anybody else, but just think about it - what if he had Ronaldo's confidence (or arrogance, if it goes to that degree) during the World Cup, and didn't lose faith in himself at that last free kick in the final? Would Argentina have won? Who knows? But he needs some confidence, that guy. The pressure gets him down. I wish i could give all of mine to him. But you just don't strike deals with fate.

It's a joke? Thank goodness! I thought it was really serious, but i guess that's just during games. I would actually love to be part of a joke like that. And i'm still happy because some people have claimed that Argentina is mostly ESFJ roud: but i don't hate Brazil, or anyone, for that matter. Or any type [insert glaring emoji]. Sorry, i'm still annoyed from my rant in that fav/least fav thread XD


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yeah, ppl tend to view themselves differently from what others view them. And besides, if they see one significant trait in one of the letters that they really value (for example, me with "considerate and kind" under Feeling), they might just get their minds stuck on one letter and be un-open to the rest. That's my teacher's theory when i explained other people choosing seemingly random types.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, people in your school just choose types, they don't take the test?  It's kinda true, the way I view myself may not necessarily be the way everyone else views me. So honesty is important even if it hurts, since it makes people aware what others think of them. One time me and my friends did this sort of "roast" thing in high school where we went around a circle and said something they DONT like about the next person, and it was actually a really cool and productive activity


Well only because I really like Neymar and Suarez as players, tbh Im a total South America fangirl so I root for South American players to do well haha  I usually pick one team in each league to root for, since those teams usually never play against each other anyway except internationally. Not sure what to do if Valencia, Manchester United and Borussia Dortmund have to play each other, I think probably my head will exlode  I will probably just root for Zenit because of the homeland connection, I want to see Russia do well  

Hmmm honestly I think the chance of them winning the premier league is like really really low, mathematically they already cannot have the same amount of points as last year. They would have to win literally every single game just to have a shot! 


Awww don't feel bad about that, we all need other peole's perspectives in our lives. I guess one thing to realize is that in most cases people don't judge you personally but rather your work. Obviously there are exceptions since there will always be bad bitches or fuckboys who got beef with you for no reason, but they're the exception rather than the rule 


Ugh yeah, Boston weather is no bueno :/ it snows more than most parts of Canada because of the great lakes :/ I feel like New York City is the furthest north that I could live without going crazy, but I always wish I could live somewhere like Barcelona or Buenos Aires or Tel Aviv  hope you enjoy Montreal! Yes, dont forget the pictures too 


Omg haha don't worry, yeah I havent taken any art courses in college because they're exclusive to art majors which is kinda wack :/ I'm Economics major but Im not your stereotypical math guy, I actually suck at math! But it's okay, since most Economics majors branch out to other fields. Awww thank you, maybe one day I could do actual photoshop  maybe someday I could open up my own business, I cant imagine myself working for someone else! I actually help people with essays, so it's already kind of a separate business. Favorite thing about it is that there is actual money to motivate you, you're not just trying to waste time and collect a paycheck like most regular jobs


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Wait, people in your school just choose types, they don't take the test?  It's kinda true, the way I view myself may not necessarily be the way everyone else views me. So honesty is important even if it hurts, since it makes people aware what others think of them. One time me and my friends did this sort of "roast" thing in high school where we went around a circle and said something they DONT like about the next person, and it was actually a really cool and productive activity


They're all too lazy to take the test, so i just showed them the letters XD well, that "roast" thing sounds pretty cool! Maybe i'll try that with some friends someday. I'm okay at telling how other people view me, but i just don't know how to view myself :laughing:




> Well only because I really like Neymar and Suarez as players, tbh Im a total South America fangirl so I root for South American players to do well haha  I usually pick one team in each league to root for, since those teams usually never play against each other anyway except internationally. Not sure what to do if Valencia, Manchester United and Borussia Dortmund have to play each other, I think probably my head will exlode  I will probably just root for Zenit because of the homeland connection, I want to see Russia do well


What do you mean by "fangirl"? Don't you mean "fanboy"? lol XD Picking a team from each league - that's smart, because i think most people's heads _would_ explode if the teams they're rooting for play against each other. Not my dad, tho, he likes both Argentina and Holland, but he was pretty chill during the semifinals last World Cup. If i were to pick a team in each league...i honestly don't know enough to do so, haha. Need to do more research on football.



> Hmmm honestly I think the chance of them winning the premier league is like really really low, mathematically they already cannot have the same amount of points as last year. They would have to win literally every single game just to have a shot!


Yeah lol thats what i was thinking. I wonder if Arsenal will get third place, not fourth, for the second year in a row :laughing: Who do you think is the best player in the world...or has been the best for the past few years? Ballon d'Ors aside, i mean. Just by your own opinion and judgment, who would you say were the best?



> Awww don't feel bad about that, we all need other peole's perspectives in our lives. I guess one thing to realize is that in most cases people don't judge you personally but rather your work. Obviously there are exceptions since there will always be bad bitches or fuckboys who got beef with you for no reason, but they're the exception rather than the rule


Yeah, it's a world that values logic over feelings, after all. You're right, we do need people's perspectives, i guess. Do you get a lot of fuckboys/b*tches who just hate you? That doesn't really happen at my school, cuz we're still young, lol.



> Ugh yeah, Boston weather is no bueno :/ it snows more than most parts of Canada because of the great lakes :/ I feel like New York City is the furthest north that I could live without going crazy, but I always wish I could live somewhere like Barcelona or Buenos Aires or Tel Aviv  hope you enjoy Montreal! Yes, dont forget the pictures too


I've heard about the great lakes causing snow problems for northeastern parts of the US, sucks :/ i would love to live in Barcelona tbh, great weather and scenery and FOOTBALL (soccer), except i don't speak Spanish :laughing: Well, i don't know much about Buenos Aires or Tel Aviv, but there's a lot of terrorism in Israel atm according to the online news...But yeah, Toronto is really cold in the winter, and the summers could use a little more heat.



> Omg haha don't worry, yeah I havent taken any art courses in college because they're exclusive to art majors which is kinda wack :/ I'm Economics major but Im not your stereotypical math guy, I actually suck at math! But it's okay, since most Economics majors branch out to other fields. Awww thank you, maybe one day I could do actual photoshop  maybe someday I could open up my own business, I cant imagine myself working for someone else! I actually help people with essays, so it's already kind of a separate business. Favorite thing about it is that there is actual money to motivate you, you're not just trying to waste time and collect a paycheck like most regular jobs


Do you like Economics, though? And why wouldn't you imagine yourself working for someone else? I heard that there's a lot of essays to write after you get into high school. Is it hard to get all the work done?


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> They're all too lazy to take the test, so i just showed them the letters XD well, that "roast" thing sounds pretty cool! Maybe i'll try that with some friends someday. I'm okay at telling how other people view me, but i just don't know how to view myself :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like I could do that with my friends since most of them are too lazy to take it  I can't decide whether my roommate is ISTP or INTJ, the ISTP description seems to suit him really well but he loves talking about super philosophical things so he might be intuitive  I think usually when people view me they either think Im super disorganized, or super quirky, or super nerdy  Except one girl told me that when she looked at my facebook profile she thought I would be an annoying fratboy but then when she met me she thought I was actually pretty chill  


Well yeah I used to have a lot of those in middle school since I finally tried to talk to people and ended up saying really stupid things so I was bullied a lot :/ but it got better in high school fortunately, especially since people grew up and I did too, so I got a lot better socially 


Lol I just like using the word fangirl  I had such a tough time during Copa America since I wanted to root for like all teams at once  it was such a heartbreak seeing Belgium knock out first Russia and then the United States, that's whY I will never root for Belgium </3 and also I can never root for Italy since I watched the 2006 world cup and I was heartbroken when Materazzi said horrible things to Zidane


Honestly I think Arsenal will finish first or second this year, because they have a really good team, and Mesut Ozil has been insane for them! Man City are good but way too inconsistent I think, especially when Aguero is out. Messi has been the best player in the world recently, although Ronaldo was really good too. Thing is Messi is more versatile and could even play as a midfielder, which he did at the Copa America and got mad assists


Ugh yeah, these last two winters were kinda ridiculous, especially poor Boston got hammered with snow last year, and two years ago it was Chicago ;( New York is much warmer than most cities because it's on the coast and also because it has so many people, during the night New York City is actually a lot hotter than many cities even by Mexico  I would love to live in Valencia, because of football and the weather too  ugh Im kinda sad my mom wouldnt let me go to Turkey :/ she think we will all get kidnapped by ISIS, which isnt even true since Turkey has like 80 million people, the chances of being kidnapped by ISIS are really really small. My other friends want to go to Iceland but I dont really want to go there since its so cold, maybe I could go to Valencia or Colombia or Mexico City instead 



I do like economics, but some of the prerequisites kinda suck, since you have to take Calculus :/ well one of the reasons is that if you work for others you depend on them for money, for example I had a job at an ice cream place in my college and it was only eight dollars an hour, while for essays you get paid 20 dollars a page! Depending on the essay that means you can get like 40 dollars in an hour! Also after you write enough essays it gets much easier, like I used to think 3-5 pages was so long and tedious, but now such essays only take me a couple of hours  besides I thought it would be cool to open up a Russian-style crepe business since crepes everywhere are so expensive but in reality they're so cheap to make! I make them with dulce de leche and also with sweet cream cheese and everuone seems to love them


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Wow...what a story! I'm glad you found your friends in the endroud: and also i hope you can stay in contact with all your good friends rn, and be good friends for the rest of your life


Thank you! I hope so too, because they're really awesome 



> Thanks for the well-wishes! There are groups of nice people here, and although i don't belong, i'm getting along with them, and that's better than nothing. I hope things get better too :tongue:


I know you will, because you are a very nice person!



> Yeah, definitely. I bet you'd love some winter once in a while, too!


I think I would *.* Honestly I think winter is so beautiful! But autumn is prettier!



> Notaxmar. Chewy Suarez. All these names :laughing: Of course he's not actually like that, they exaggerate everything for humour. But he is pretty obsessed with his hair, and he shows off, and he gets mad when his teammates don't credit him, and he gets REALLY mad when Messi wins the Ballon d'Or four years in a row. So yeah, they exaggerate what's already there. Literally, the three words that pop into my head when i think Ronaldo - hair, cars, football :laughing:
> 
> I guess that's why people think he's a Sensor - the hair and car stuff is really superficial. Not all Sensors are like that omg! Ugh. Stereotypes REALLY suck.


Wow I didn't know he was like that! xD And yeah I agree. I find it funny when people say sensors are boring and shallow, because I love having deep conversations and I can't handle people who talk about shallow hings, and I've been like this ever since I can remember. Also when people say sensors are good at sports "because they are sensors" I'm like -- why do I suck at sports then? xD I gosh I think I suck fitting in too many stereotypes.



> Wow, that sounds pretty ideal! It is hard to criticize Messi, i admit, and that's why people get all excited whenever he does _anything_ wrong. If there was anything bad i'd say about him, it's his self-esteem (or a lack thereof). I don't want him to be like anybody else, but just think about it - what if he had Ronaldo's confidence (or arrogance, if it goes to that degree) during the World Cup, and didn't lose faith in himself at that last free kick in the final? Would Argentina have won? Who knows? But he needs some confidence, that guy. The pressure gets him down. I wish i could give all of mine to him. But you just don't strike deals with fate.


Wow, that's really bad, I didn't know he was so self-conscious like that! That sucks, because he seems like a really good player! But honestly I understand him, because I feel pressured if I get bad grades (I'm supposed to be the "smart kid" in my class). This has made me cry desperately so many times oh god. It's really a terrible feeling :/ So I feel sorry for him because I know how it is to feel like that... I guess if I was in his place I would go crazy.



> It's a joke? Thank goodness! I thought it was really serious, but i guess that's just during games. I would actually love to be part of a joke like that. And i'm still happy because some people have claimed that Argentina is mostly ESFJ roud: but i don't hate Brazil, or anyone, for that matter. Or any type [insert glaring emoji]. Sorry, i'm still annoyed from my rant in that fav/least fav thread XD


Yes it is a joke, I don't hate any Argentinians and I'm pretty sure most Brazilians don't either xD and it's so interesting that Latin people are known for being such extroverts. Or any countries with romance languages (like Italy, Spain... only France is listed as an introvert). Mhm that's really interesting indeed  I think most people here are in fact more open to people and more talkative.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Sounds like I could do that with my friends since most of them are too lazy to take it  I can't decide whether my roommate is ISTP or INTJ, the ISTP description seems to suit him really well but he loves talking about super philosophical things so he might be intuitive  I think usually when people view me they either think Im super disorganized, or super quirky, or super nerdy  Except one girl told me that when she looked at my facebook profile she thought I would be an annoying fratboy but then when she met me she thought I was actually pretty chill


Haha, annoying fratboy? :tongue: Well, Sensors could like philosophy too, when their intuitive side gets out. Everyone has different sides n stuff (did we talk about this already? lol) so the personality _type_ is more of our natural instincts/preferences, but that doesn't really limit who we are. If your roommate really sounds like ISTP but is just into philosophy, he's prolly an ISTP with pretty developed Ni. Quirky and disorganized sounds like me last year  but my friends consider me more of a "geek" than a "nerd". I don't find anything wrong with that, so why not?



> Well yeah I used to have a lot of those in middle school since I finally tried to talk to people and ended up saying really stupid things so I was bullied a lot :/ but it got better in high school fortunately, especially since people grew up and I did too, so I got a lot better socially


Aw, that's so sad  It's so mean of them to think what you're saying is stupid, and then pick on you for it. That sucks. Well, i'm glad things are better now 



> Lol I just like using the word fangirl  I had such a tough time during Copa America since I wanted to root for like all teams at once  it was such a heartbreak seeing Belgium knock out first Russia and then the United States, that's whY I will never root for Belgium </3 and also I can never root for Italy since I watched the 2006 world cup and I was heartbroken when Materazzi said horrible things to Zidane


How come you want to root for all of them? I can see how that must be hard for you, though. The feels :frustrating::crying: ^^^ That is pretty horrible, i just searched up the Materazzi/Zidane incident. What can i say? Football is like life - no, football _is_ life. It's heartbreaking and insane and beautiful and magical and great and terrible and lucky and unlucky and you should be grateful to have it but sometimes it just tears you apart, all at the same time.



> Honestly I think Arsenal will finish first or second this year, because they have a really good team, and Mesut Ozil has been insane for them! Man City are good but way too inconsistent I think, especially when Aguero is out. Messi has been the best player in the world recently, although Ronaldo was really good too. Thing is Messi is more versatile and could even play as a midfielder, which he did at the Copa America and got mad assists


Arsenal has been _very_ unlucky with injuries, but i'm rooting for them to win Prem League because people believe they're always fourth place. I like to root for the team that is good but gets hate, because (it sounds so weird but...) it feels like i'm fighting for something that's right. Which makes no sense, because everyone wants to win. But it feels like that. So i fight for not the underdog, but the heavily criticized/underrated one.

People say Messi is overrated, which, in fact, is a display of underrating. Nobody talks about his 91 goals record in 2012, but it should be more often discussed, right? I mean, he scored more than a lot of teams in La Liga. Wth. I feel like he's the best player in the world, although you're right, Ronaldo is quite insanely skilled as well. I remember the assists! That was underrated too. Assists and key passes should get more attention -they should hand out awards for most assists in a year/season, or whatever, too. I mean, nobody cares that Messi had an assist hat trick in the semis against Paraguay, assist hat tricks don't even exist. Goal hat tricks exist. Goals are key, but what moves helped create the goals are also key because without them, there are no goals. And also, passing to someone when you could score yourself, and then they score, that's a selfless thing to do. Selflessness is ALSO undercredited.



> Ugh yeah, these last two winters were kinda ridiculous, especially poor Boston got hammered with snow last year, and two years ago it was Chicago ;( New York is much warmer than most cities because it's on the coast and also because it has so many people, during the night New York City is actually a lot hotter than many cities even by Mexico  I would love to live in Valencia, because of football and the weather too  ugh Im kinda sad my mom wouldnt let me go to Turkey :/ she think we will all get kidnapped by ISIS, which isnt even true since Turkey has like 80 million people, the chances of being kidnapped by ISIS are really really small. My other friends want to go to Iceland but I dont really want to go there since its so cold, maybe I could go to Valencia or Colombia or Mexico City instead


We all get the snow up here. I'm kinda glad it's been like 9 degrees today, but that might mean we'll have snow in April next year, which sucks. Oh well. Yeah, NYC seems pretty nice in the night, weather-wise. We're always wanting to go to warm places when we live in cold areas, and people who live in warm areas want to go to somewhere with snow. It's so strange :tongue:



> I do like economics, but some of the prerequisites kinda suck, since you have to take Calculus :/ well one of the reasons is that if you work for others you depend on them for money, for example I had a job at an ice cream place in my college and it was only eight dollars an hour, while for essays you get paid 20 dollars a page! Depending on the essay that means you can get like 40 dollars in an hour! Also after you write enough essays it gets much easier, like I used to think 3-5 pages was so long and tedious, but now such essays only take me a couple of hours  besides I thought it would be cool to open up a Russian-style crepe business since crepes everywhere are so expensive but in reality they're so cheap to make! I make them with dulce de leche and also with sweet cream cheese and everuone seems to love them


I LOVE crepes. Are they really that cheap to make? Wow, can you give me a recipe? Lol, i didnt know ppl would pay u 2 write essays. does that count as cheating? (It prolly does, but im just checking :laughing Where do you usually make crepes and share them with other people? Don't tell me u already have a restaurant :shocked:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> I know you will, because you are a very nice person!


Thank you, i'm glad you think that! You are very nice too roud:



> I think I would *.* Honestly I think winter is so beautiful! But autumn is prettier!


Autumn is amazing. I live in this historic place called Unionville, and people even film movies on Main Street here because it's so pretty and it is one of those heritage sites. Houses are SO expensive here. But the autumn is the BOMB - i'll send u some pics of Main Street with all those colourful leaves next year!



> Wow I didn't know he was like that! xD And yeah I agree. I find it funny when people say sensors are boring and shallow, because I love having deep conversations and I can't handle people who talk about shallow hings, and I've been like this ever since I can remember. Also when people say sensors are good at sports "because they are sensors" I'm like -- why do I suck at sports then? xD I gosh I think I suck fitting in too many stereotypes.


I honestly don't mind to talk about anything, as long as the other person likes it. And as for sports, a lot of it _requires_ iNtuitive ability (Sensors have intuitive ability, but they PREFER Sensing, that's all) because for the tactics, you have to look beneath the physical and destroy the other team's system from the inside out. I feel that Ronaldo would be ENFP, and Messi ISFP. Not sure about other players, but Sensors are not the only ones who are athletic! There are lots athletic people in my grade...ESTP, ENTP, INFJ, ENFP, so many types for so many people. Also, Sensors who aren't athletic, too. iNtuitives who are athletic but don't LIKE sports. We _all_ suck at fitting in with stereotypes :laughing:



> Wow, that's really bad, I didn't know he was so self-conscious like that! That sucks, because he seems like a really good player! But honestly I understand him, because I feel pressured if I get bad grades (I'm supposed to be the "smart kid" in my class). This has made me cry desperately so many times oh god. It's really a terrible feeling :/ So I feel sorry for him because I know how it is to feel like that... I guess if I was in his place I would go crazy.


I would go crazy, too. I don't know how (or if) he hasn't gone crazy already. He is, like THE best player, imo. I used to be THE smart kid in my class - acing math tests, never studying ONCE but acing everything, throwing questions at scientists who visit our school that leave them stumped, analyzing everything...and then i started getting bad grades and not understanding everything. My parents lectured me on getting too many 70%s on my report card. I can totally feel you - Imagine if the world lectured you like that :sad:



> Yes it is a joke, I don't hate any Argentinians and I'm pretty sure most Brazilians don't either xD and it's so interesting that Latin people are known for being such extroverts. Or any countries with romance languages (like Italy, Spain... only France is listed as an introvert). Mhm that's really interesting indeed  I think most people here are in fact more open to people and more talkative.


That is interesting! Maybe something in their culture from then has been passed down, and those Latin countries altered it slightly, but still share the socially defined extraversion. Hmm...


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Haha, annoying fratboy? :tongue: Well, Sensors could like philosophy too, when their intuitive side gets out. Everyone has different sides n stuff (did we talk about this already? lol) so the personality _type_ is more of our natural instincts/preferences, but that doesn't really limit who we are. If your roommate really sounds like ISTP but is just into philosophy, he's prolly an ISTP with pretty developed Ni. Quirky and disorganized sounds like me last year  but my friends consider me more of a "geek" than a "nerd". I don't find anything wrong with that, so why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You explained it REALLY well, I never thought about that before  haha awww that's cute that your friends say that  Im definitely more of a nerd than a geek, I dont really like stereotypical "geeky" things like comic books, anime, etc, instead I read a lot of random information and then obsess over it, which is probably makes me seem so nerdy  


Well what I like about South America in general is how underrated it is. Like there are so many misconceptions about it, like people seem to think that it's just country that has the same culture and is full of drugs and beaches and nothing else, but in reality there are so many different cultures there! So I end up rooting for a lot of South American teams  I think my most emotional moment watching football was Landon Donovan's goal and also watching Germany score four goals in something like six minutes. I went outside to get groceries and some random guy at the deli yelled "guys, it's SIX-nil now". I think after like the fourth goal I thought that they were showing a replay of the previous goal and then I realized they scored again  it was kinda surreal!

Im rooting for Manchester United to win, but not in this way! We're so boring to watch now, it doesn't feel right to win like this (or tie, in our case). Sports aren't all about winning, but entertainment first! Athletes arent just jocks, they're performers. I remember the most thrilling game I watched was that 7 goal thriller between Schalke and RM; although the team I was rooting for lost it was such an exciting match and you could just feel the tension! And it makes sense what you're saying, I love rooting for the players who never get the attention they deserve


91 goals is insane  most players can only dream of having HALF that much! I actually read somewhere that Aubameyang has something like 40 goals this calendar year, sounds crazy but it makes sense since he only started to play for Dortmund everyday after the break  I really think they should give out awards for Assists, Messi was amazing in that game against Paraguay but not many people care since he didnt get on the scoresheet :/


Haha it is cheating  shhh don't tell anyone  Lol crepes are super cheap to make, especially since you probably already have all the ingredients  you just need two eggs, 1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup milk, 2tablespoons melted butter, cup of flour and a pinch of salt. Mix the wet ingredients first, then sift in flour and stir until it's well mixed. Then pour a little bit of the batter on a griddle or frying pan (I prefer griddle) and spread it so it coats. Generally, the higher heat you use, the thicker the crepes will turn out, so if you want them really thin use really really low heat. Usually I just share them with friends  it would be so amazing to have my own restaurant one day *-* I need to go to culinary school!


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I can assure you that Norway is *not* INFJ. Norway is ISTJ. Norway is, compared to the USA, a socialistic country. We are social democratic.

When I hear the word _traditional_, I have noticed this word has different meaning for an American and a Norwegian. Norway is generally not a traditional country in the USA's eyes. We are pro-abortion, human rights, women rights, gay marriage is legal, you can do gender-transition usually without having to be labeled as mentally ill, gay marriage in church and all that stuff.

But for Norwegians, being traditional has less to do with this, and more to do with our national traditions like Christmas and other holidays.

Norway, as a country, I see clear and strong Si. 

If Norway was to be INFJ, we would have been completely different.

Not just Norway as a country, but the typical Norwegian inhabitant. The typical Norwegian is an ISTJ; cold, avoids human contact with strangers, quiet, polite, systematical and not very emotional or artistic.

I think that compared to an INFJ country (where I can see country like Japan), we would be much more artistic and creative.

There are always, always individuals. But the stereotypical Norwegian is not artistic or care much for art or warm deep emotions.

Norway as a country has little individualism, like an INFJ would have. The leaders of the country rarely takes individual decisions (except not being a part of EU and many others). Norway is not an NJ-country in any way at all, in my opinion.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> You explained it REALLY well, I never thought about that before  haha awww that's cute that your friends say that  Im definitely more of a nerd than a geek, I dont really like stereotypical "geeky" things like comic books, anime, etc, instead I read a lot of random information and then obsess over it, which is probably makes me seem so nerdy


Lol thanks i'm glad to help XD it's mostly cuz of the tech thing that they call me geeky. LOL i obsess over tons of stuff i find interesting, but not rly stuff i read. I had, like, an obsession for each school-year that everybody knew about: Percy Jackson for Grade 4, Harry Potter for Grade 5, Frozen for 6, Messi for 7, and now i'm at 8...



> Well what I like about South America in general is how underrated it is. Like there are so many misconceptions about it, like people seem to think that it's just country that has the same culture and is full of drugs and beaches and nothing else, but in reality there are so many different cultures there! So I end up rooting for a lot of South American teams  I think my most emotional moment watching football was Landon Donovan's goal and also watching Germany score four goals in something like six minutes. I went outside to get groceries and some random guy at the deli yelled "guys, it's SIX-nil now". I think after like the fourth goal I thought that they were showing a replay of the previous goal and then I realized they scored again  it was kinda surreal!


Yeah, i agree with what you said about South America. They are really different, and they've got really good football too. (At least in national teams; i don't follow their clubs.) So underrated 0.o Hey, did you mean the goal Landon Donovan scored that won Goal of the Year in MLS? That was the first thing that came up when i Googled him. That was FREAKING brilliant - the defender that cleared the ball towards his direction had no idea what was coming! Poor guy.

_Very_ surreal. My mom told me a joke about how this guy called his brother at midnight, when it was 1-0, and said "Hey, it's 2-0, wake up and watch the game" - he wanted to exaggerate the scoreline to motivate his brother. A few minutes later, when the brother was watching, he called back and said, "You lied! It's FOUR-nil, not TWO-nil!" :laughing: i feel bad for Brazil though. After all these months, i still feel bad. Speaking of months, exactly 18 months ago today was when i watched Messi play for the first time in my life and i fell in love with football via his beautiful goal against Bosnia :tongue:



> Im rooting for Manchester United to win, but not in this way! We're so boring to watch now, it doesn't feel right to win like this (or tie, in our case). Sports aren't all about winning, but entertainment first! Athletes arent just jocks, they're performers. I remember the most thrilling game I watched was that 7 goal thriller between Schalke and RM; although the team I was rooting for lost it was such an exciting match and you could just feel the tension! And it makes sense what you're saying, I love rooting for the players who never get the attention they deserve


Don't worry, United aren't as humiliated as Chelsea. I feel bad for Chelsea, too. It's like i never run out of happiness or pity for anyone  You're TOTALLY right. Winning gets the trophy, but ppl will never think you deserved to win if you don't win it in style. Athletes ARE performers. I'm pretty sure one of the best games i watched was that 4-0 against Real in November 



> 91 goals is insane  most players can only dream of having HALF that much! I actually read somewhere that Aubameyang has something like 40 goals this calendar year, sounds crazy but it makes sense since he only started to play for Dortmund everyday after the break  I really think they should give out awards for Assists, Messi was amazing in that game against Paraguay but not many people care since he didnt get on the scoresheet :/


That's pretty nice! You mean he just started playing regularly after the summer vacation? (Because "after the break" sounds like you're talking about winter break...) That is def an impressive amount of goals for someone who didn't start at the start of the year. I really want to be a pundit or an analyst for football now, i want to actually have people notice my opinion and think that 13-year-olds aren't all that stupid XD and i'll say stuff about undercredited midfielders with craaaazy assists, and why they should be awarded.



> Haha it is cheating  shhh don't tell anyone  Lol crepes are super cheap to make, especially since you probably already have all the ingredients  you just need two eggs, 1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup milk, 2tablespoons melted butter, cup of flour and a pinch of salt. Mix the wet ingredients first, then sift in flour and stir until it's well mixed. Then pour a little bit of the batter on a griddle or frying pan (I prefer griddle) and spread it so it coats. Generally, the higher heat you use, the thicker the crepes will turn out, so if you want them really thin use really really low heat. Usually I just share them with friends  it would be so amazing to have my own restaurant one day *-* I need to go to culinary school!


Okay, your secret dies with me :tongue: Alrighty then, i'm saving this recipe. It does sound pretty easy, thanks! Will you go to culinary school after college?


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Not sure if China is ESTJ... I lived in China for 8 years, almost everyone is an NF. Like 95% of the country are feelers. So of course where there is a celebrity who is a _Thinker_ the media focus all their attention on that person. There's a Chinese dancer sometimes known as 'China's Simon Cowell' or 'the judge with the poisoned tongue', who is an XSTJ. She would often complain about how the other judges are 'too nice to crappy contestants'. (Search up Jing Xing and you'll find her).

As for my homeland Australia... definitely EXXP. There seems to be an even distribution of Sensors/iNtuitives and feelers/thinkers.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Autumn is amazing. I live in this historic place called Unionville, and people even film movies on Main Street here because it's so pretty and it is one of those heritage sites. Houses are SO expensive here. But the autumn is the BOMB - i'll send u some pics of Main Street with all those colourful leaves next year!


I searched for Unionville and OMG it's indeed really beautiful!! I'm amazed! Do you live there? WOW!



> I honestly don't mind to talk about anything, as long as the other person likes it. And as for sports, a lot of it _requires_ iNtuitive ability (Sensors have intuitive ability, but they PREFER Sensing, that's all) because for the tactics, you have to look beneath the physical and destroy the other team's system from the inside out. I feel that Ronaldo would be ENFP, and Messi ISFP. Not sure about other players, but Sensors are not the only ones who are athletic! There are lots athletic people in my grade...ESTP, ENTP, INFJ, ENFP, so many types for so many people. Also, Sensors who aren't athletic, too. iNtuitives who are athletic but don't LIKE sports. We _all_ suck at fitting in with stereotypes :laughing:


I agree, it does require a lot of intuitive ability to play sports. I have an intuitive friend who is great at volleyball, and when she tries to push me to play it I always miserably fail xD she's N and I'm S... and yeah stereotypes are rather boring.



> I would go crazy, too. I don't know how (or if) he hasn't gone crazy already. He is, like THE best player, imo. I used to be THE smart kid in my class - acing math tests, never studying ONCE but acing everything, throwing questions at scientists who visit our school that leave them stumped, analyzing everything...and then i started getting bad grades and not understanding everything. My parents lectured me on getting too many 70%s on my report card. I can totally feel you - Imagine if the world lectured you like that :sad:


Yeah, I hate it when people expect so much of me all the time... and I feel bad when I disappoint people, so it's really frustrating. I feel like I don't do things perfectly I'll disappoint people -- my parents, friends, teachers. Sometimes I would only do my homework to not disappoint the teacher, even if I didn't want to do it. Sometimes I would feel like I was putting effort into getting good grades to please people, not for me. And when something bad happens and I think I'll disappoing someone, my whole world falls down. Yeah it really sucks. If I was in Messi's place I would definitely go crazy -- the whole world expecting the best of me and then complaining if I did something "not perfect". I think my life as a famous person would totally suck lol, I wouldn't handle all the critics.



> That is interesting! Maybe something in their culture from then has been passed down, and those Latin countries altered it slightly, but still share the socially defined extraversion. Hmm...


I wonder if the ancient Romans were extroverts? And passed all the Latin culture to all these romance languages speaking countries.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> I searched for Unionville and OMG it's indeed really beautiful!! I'm amazed! Do you live there? WOW!
> 
> XD thank you! The photos show Unionville during the warmer times of the year (May-August), i'm surprised they didn't put up many pictures of the autumn leaves and everything. But i LOVE the feel of summer here, oh my goodness. It just fills you with this simultaneous excitement, passion, and tranquility. I live on a street close to Main Street, but it's not nearly as pretty where i am :/
> 
> ...


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Lol thanks i'm glad to help XD it's mostly cuz of the tech thing that they call me geeky. LOL i obsess over tons of stuff i find interesting, but not rly stuff i read. I had, like, an obsession for each school-year that everybody knew about: Percy Jackson for Grade 4, Harry Potter for Grade 5, Frozen for 6, Messi for 7, and now i'm at 8...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think their leagues are just okay, but it does seem like they're well balanced! Most second tier Europe leagues such as Russia or Turkey only have one or two good teams, but in South America it seems like most leagues are a lot better balanced  well I was talking about the goal against Algeria, but I watched the video now and it's a really cool goal too! I have no idea how he got it to curve that much on a volley  


That brother must've been kinda surprised  I remember that goal against Bosnia! Tbh I keep rewatching it on youtube just because I love the Argentinian commentary and goals always look much cooler if they hit the crossbar haha. I fell in love when James scored that goal against Japan, I loved the way he just danced around the defender and chipped it over the goalie <3


Lol I liked seeing Atletico Madrid win 4-0 against Real last year! What I dont like about Real is that they hoard players and never let them actually play :/ It's the same reason I dont really like England football that much, teams spend so much money on players and then just end up benching them. If I was a professional player I would NOT want to play for a team where I only played 15-20 minutes a game

Oh I meant the winter break  before that Immobile used to play a lot and Immobile was horrible :x haha well probably you're in the top 1% of your age group when it comes to knowledge, when I was 13 years old I was all about the "Feels"  


Haha thanks  I would love to go to culinary school, but it's kinda expensive. Maybe when i have money saved up I could attend it in the future, since cooking is a chance to be artistic and creative!


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> I think their leagues are just okay, but it does seem like they're well balanced! Most second tier Europe leagues such as Russia or Turkey only have one or two good teams, but in South America it seems like most leagues are a lot better balanced  well I was talking about the goal against Algeria, but I watched the video now and it's a really cool goal too! I have no idea how he got it to curve that much on a volley


Yeahh, same as La Liga. The Madrids, Barca, Valencia. Well, that's four, but still - it feels like people just don't care about the other 16 teams cuz these are too good, haha. Hmm, i guess i'll watch some South American league matches sometime, just to get the gist of it. Would be interesting, cuz it sounds pretty different. Like you can't ever predict who's winning the trophy, you know? I like unpredictability in circumstances which i have no control over anyways.



> That brother must've been kinda surprised  I remember that goal against Bosnia! Tbh I keep rewatching it on youtube just because I love the Argentinian commentary and goals always look much cooler if they hit the crossbar haha. I fell in love when James scored that goal against Japan, I loved the way he just danced around the defender and chipped it over the goalie <3


Yeah, imagine the looks on their faces when they found out :laughing: I WATCH IT ALL THE TIME. Well, not really all the time, but it's so good. About 20 seconds after he scored that back in 2014, i asked the first question i ever asked about the great Lionel Messi: "What is his IQ?" annnnnd...his IQ never disappointed me roud: oh, i think it hit the post, not the crossbar. goalie was out of luck that time 

Okay, i'll search that up...Rodriguez...Rodriguez..._Rodriguez..._RODRIGUEZ!!! GOLOLOLOLLLLL! Oh wow, he's got SKILLS. Not that i didn't know that already, but wowwwww, that golazo! I can see how you fell in love with the Game right there. I fell in love via Leo Messi's golazo. The World Cup does wonders...



> Lol I liked seeing Atletico Madrid win 4-0 against Real last year! What I dont like about Real is that they hoard players and never let them actually play :/ It's the same reason I dont really like England football that much, teams spend so much money on players and then just end up benching them. If I was a professional player I would NOT want to play for a team where I only played 15-20 minutes a game


You liked it, yeah? That was fun XD you've got a good point, it seems like Real _always_ have random players fielded that i don't even know. Are Prem League teams rly doing that too? wow. I bet those players expected much more, poor them :/



> Oh I meant the winter break  before that Immobile used to play a lot and Immobile was horrible :x haha well probably you're in the top 1% of your age group when it comes to knowledge, when I was 13 years old I was all about the "Feels"


Immobile - you realize what that word means, right? The irony :laughing:

Oh, thanks! :kitteh: Why would you say that? I haven't dropped a whole bucket of knowledge on your head, a bucket which i don't have :laughing: but it's good to see that you think of me that way 

What do you mean, you were all about the "feels"?



> Haha thanks  I would love to go to culinary school, but it's kinda expensive. Maybe when i have money saved up I could attend it in the future, since cooking is a chance to be artistic and creative!


Ahh, i see. I hope you do get to go there someday though, when you get the money and the chance ^-^


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> XD thank you! The photos show Unionville during the warmer times of the year (May-August), i'm surprised they didn't put up many pictures of the autumn leaves and everything. But i LOVE the feel of summer here, oh my goodness. It just fills you with this simultaneous excitement, passion, and tranquility. I live on a street close to Main Street, but it's not nearly as pretty where i am :/
> 
> My school is called Parkview and it's located in Unionville, too. June is the best month to go play soccer there, or lie down under a tree, or chat with your friends just walking around and enjoying the breeze. It's so strange, how i'm talking about how amazing June is, but it's December :laughing: but June is my fav month of the year, always. Do you have a favourite season or month? Or even day?


That's interesting, seems like a very nice place indeed!
We don't have many seasons here. Where I live is like, summer the whole year basically LOL. Just hot hot hot... Buuut there are some months where it rains more, which are January to June, ESPECIALLY in March and April. And these are my favourite parts of the year, because I absolutely LOVE rain, ughh, I wish I rained more here! I love it when the streets are all wet and the wheather is a bit colder than the usual melting hot. Now I'm just melting here because is hot af. -_- Did you the ordinary Brazilian showers AT LEAST 2 times a day? I see foreigners get really suprised by this, saying "oh wow Brazilians are so hygienic!" but little do they know that these many showers are because of how HOT the whether is here, not necessarily because of hygiene  Lol it's funny that you prefer hot over cold, while I prefer cold over hot xD I guess when we live a lot of time in a type of wheather we become tired by it and want something different. Contradictory for an Si-dom? Haha xD



> That friend who pushes you to play sports? XD stereotypes are boring. Seeing someone as a person, rather than as a type/gender/race/whatever, is much more enjoyable and LESS OFFENSIVE. lol.


Sometimes, she says volleyball is fun and all that and convinces me to play it... but I only regret it later xD and yes I agree with the stereotypes thing. I met many people who I thought acted some way because of stereotypes , but talking to them I could see how actually different and amazing they were.



> I can relate to you :/ it's hard not to live for others sometimes. I hope there is a day when perfectionists like us stop doing things just because we don't want to disappoint anyone. Jeez, i hope there is a day when people stop judging so harshly and taking others' efforts for granted and having such impossible expectations. People always expect Messi to be, like, at ALIEN standards, but again, those are _standards._ Meaning, average. Meaning, sometimes he's better, sometimes he's not. MEANING, you critics are idiots! Yeah, i wouldn't be able handle the critics either. And that's why he finally declared THIS.
> 
> When i read about that, i was all, YOU GO, BRO! Foul-mouthed rant? Good for him! I do the same! Slamming critics? YASSSS! For f**k's sake? FOR ETERNALLY DAMNED MOTHERF***ING B*TCHY A**HOLE BULLS**T F**KING F**K'S SAKE, YOU DAMN B*****DLY BIACHES WHO HATE MESSI BECAUSE YOU CAN'T GO F*** YOURSELVES!!!
> 
> Sorry. But haters should go suck [insert offensive noun].


Ha, I could see how angry he was by all those stupid critics. Ugh it must be so frustating to hear all this, when you take a lot of effort to do your best, and then people are just idiots who don't recognize that. The haters definitely had it coming! xD I honestly couldn't imagine how much it would be difficult for me to be in his place lol, it must be really annoying.



> Maybe their habits were E-oriented or something. We should do more research on this sometime!


Definitely! I love the Roman civilization and I'm interested in studying more of their culture. I'm definitely gonna do this, specially if I major in History (I'm waiting for another university's response to be accepted to major in history, but the result will only come around January :c)


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Beatriz said:


> That's interesting, seems like a very nice place indeed!
> We don't have many seasons here. Where I live is like, summer the whole year basically LOL. Just hot hot hot... Buuut there are some months where it rains more, which are January to June, ESPECIALLY in March and April. And these are my favourite parts of the year, because I absolutely LOVE rain, ughh, I wish I rained more here! I love it when the streets are all wet and the wheather is a bit colder than the usual melting hot. Now I'm just melting here because is hot af. -_- Did you the ordinary Brazilian showers AT LEAST 2 times a day? I see foreigners get really suprised by this, saying "oh wow Brazilians are so hygienic!" but little do they know that these many showers are because of how HOT the whether is here, not necessarily because of hygiene  Lol it's funny that you prefer hot over cold, while I prefer cold over hot xD I guess when we live a lot of time in a type of wheather we become tired by it and want something different. Contradictory for an Si-dom? Haha xD


Oh really, no seasons? I can definitely see how you prefer cold over hot, especially with taking two showers a day 0.o Well, again, i guess this is contradictory to Si stereotypes of preferring what you're used to, but everybody wants what they don't have anyways. It's been raining for most of December, and it only snowed a little yesterday. I guess March or April would be the most rainy months here as well, but i love June because the sky and the temperature and the wind just gives you this _feeling_ during that time. It's gives me this feeling like...like it's the prime time, and everything's the best, and there's no worrying, and everything will get better soon, and even though it's hard to get over something right now, it will get better, and you can start fresh.

So is June-August colder than December-January for you, since Brazil is in the southern hemisphere? Hard to imagine 0.o



> Sometimes, she says volleyball is fun and all that and convinces me to play it... but I only regret it later xD and yes I agree with the stereotypes thing. I met many people who I thought acted some way because of stereotypes , but talking to them I could see how actually different and amazing they were.


Lol i totally get the regretting it later part, i ALWAYS do that :laughing: i just wish people were more free to be themselves, you know?



> Ha, I could see how angry he was by all those stupid critics. Ugh it must be so frustating to hear all this, when you take a lot of effort to do your best, and then people are just idiots who don't recognize that. The haters definitely had it coming! xD I honestly couldn't imagine how much it would be difficult for me to be in his place lol, it must be really annoying.


For sure. I _could_ imagine it, but it's too awful for me to _want to_ imagine  Not only annoying, it's hurtful, and if you take enough of it over a long period of time, you could get pretty self-deprecating. Sucks for haters that they can't see (and therefore are also unable to enjoy) the better things in life, then 



> Definitely! I love the Roman civilization and I'm interested in studying more of their culture. I'm definitely gonna do this, specially if I major in History (I'm waiting for another university's response to be accepted to major in history, but the result will only come around January :c)


Oh, you really like History? It is very interesting, i hope you get accepted! Not many people i know like it, though :/ but i find it pretty cool. Did you enjoy taking History back in elementary school?


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yeahh, same as La Liga. The Madrids, Barca, Valencia. Well, that's four, but still - it feels like people just don't care about the other 16 teams cuz these are too good, haha. Hmm, i guess i'll watch some South American league matches sometime, just to get the gist of it. Would be interesting, cuz it sounds pretty different. Like you can't ever predict who's winning the trophy, you know? I like unpredictability in circumstances which i have no control over anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feels more like three sometimes, a lot of people don't even know that Valencia exists! I read British blogs sometimes and there are so many people who think that Barcelona and Real Madrid win every game 5-0 and that the other 18 teams are just Granada and Cordoba :/ btw Barcelona is playing Argentinian team tomorrow 

Oh yeah, it was the post...to be honest I always used crossbar and post interchangeably haha  I always think it looks much cooler when it hits either one! Just knowing that if it was only a couple of inches in a different direction, it wouldn't have been a goal  Oh wow, what exactly is his IQ? 

I wonder how many kids never paid attention to actual leagues but only got drawn to football because of the World Cup, probably a lot. Personally I always watched the world cup but didn't start watching leagues until last year 

Yes, Manchester United bought so many good players and then just leaves them on the bench, I feel so bad for poor Chicharito and Angel Di Maria! Im glad they're playing well now...on other teams :c tbh I kinda wish the Manchester United manager would be fired, he seems so stubborn and mean and not accommodating. He expects everyone to play by his "philosophy" even though it doesnt fit many players and also once you get on his bad side he just benches you :/


Lol of course, maybe it's not a bucket but a venti Starbucks cup, those are pretty big too 


I was going through the "emotional" stage of my life so I just whined all the time and didn't study as much as before. I also wore a lot of black clothes so I was kinda maybe sorta goth


Thank you :3 Im actually going to Peru this january! Im so excited for it!


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Oh really, no seasons? I can definitely see how you prefer cold over hot, especially with taking two showers a day 0.o Well, again, i guess this is contradictory to Si stereotypes of preferring what you're used to, but everybody wants what they don't have anyways. It's been raining for most of December, and it only snowed a little yesterday. I guess March or April would be the most rainy months here as well, but i love June because the sky and the temperature and the wind just gives you this _feeling_ during that time. It's gives me this feeling like...like it's the prime time, and everything's the best, and there's no worrying, and everything will get better soon, and even though it's hard to get over something right now, it will get better, and you can start fresh.


I mean, when I say "no seasons" I'm actually saying "we don't have seasons like the countries in North America does"  at least where I live, the only 2 seasons are: "summer" and "rainy". That's it. No spring, autumn, winter... I think there are cities in the south of the country that have something like autumn though. But I live very close to the Equator, so not many seasons. And wow you really do love summer xD that sounds really nice though!



> So is June-August colder than December-January for you, since Brazil is in the southern hemisphere? Hard to imagine 0.o


January to June is a little bit colder, because of the rain. In August it comes all the hotness. From August to December there is no rain at all. It really sucks, because I absoluuutely L-O-V-E rain with all my heart, just like you love summer! It just feels so nice! I think if I lived in a place where it rained all year I wouldn't mind... LOL 



> For sure. I _could_ imagine it, but it's too awful for me to _want to_ imagine  Not only annoying, it's hurtful, and if you take enough of it over a long period of time, you could get pretty self-deprecating. Sucks for haters that they can't see (and therefore are also unable to enjoy) the better things in life, then


Yeah, it's really bad to feel self-deprecating :/ I feel like that a lot of times and it totally sucks. I know I shouldn't care SO much about what others think of me, but I just can't avoid it. I don't understand how there are people who manage do simply _not care_ about anything... they're just like "ah, fuck off everyone, I do what I want because yolo", I mean like??? How on earth do you do that?! omg



> Oh, you really like History? It is very interesting, i hope you get accepted! Not many people i know like it, though :/ but i find it pretty cool.


I LOVE History, I'm pretty much obsessed with it... I'm always buying books about history and studying it... earlier today my mom was talking to her friend how weird she thinks that I am _on vacations_ but still studying history by myself lol. She doesn't understand that I have a burning passion for it xD Sometimes I teach history to my friends because some of them think it's difficult, so I offer my help, and I really love teaching them, that's why I think I'd love to be an actual teacher... I'm actually gonna search for jobs as a teacher next year (here we can give some private classes to students who have difficulty in some subjects). Currently, my favourite historical periods are Ancient Ages and Middle Ages.



> Did you enjoy taking History back in elementary school?


I think in your country the school system allows students to "take" the subjects they want to study? Here in my country is not like that, students are obligated to study even the subjects they hate. So I never chose to "take" history, or any subject, for that matter. But anyways, yes, I've always enjoyed history. BUT when I was younger, history was not my favourite subject -- it was actually Portuguese! OMG I remember as kid I would spend the whole day memorising grammar rules _just for fun_. I love writing, and my essays have always been successful ever since I was a little kid... I've always loved reading books even at a early age, so I guess that's why I liked Portuguese so much. My mom would put me grounded and I had to stay in my room, but that wasn't a big problem for me, I just had to pick a book and entertain myself xD I even thought about becoming a Portuguese or English teacher. I was also VERY good at English as a kid; I remember I had an English teacher who would call me "doctor" because I was better at English than the other kids LOL. But at the end of elementary school and beginning of high school I started to grow a HUGE interest in history. I already liked it before, but it was not my favourite subject. But then I got really interested in it, and started watching movies about it, watching documentaries, reading books about history, studying more than I should (there were times when the teacher would explain a historical period and I already knew everything he was talking about LOL). And it's still like that today. Honestly I love history so much, I love studying how people behaved in the past, and WHY they behaved like that; I love how something that happend 5000 years ago can reflect on today. By understanding the past I can understand the present. It's so freaking AWESOME! I never get tired of it. I hope I get accepted in that university, it would be wonderful to make a life out of studying history!


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Well you're still young, you have lots of time to work out in your future  well don't worry, many times Im sort of the "missing piece" too, especially when it comes to being social, when the other person is introverted I step in and initiate everything and become more social, whereas when the other person is really extroverted I end up becoming the one who is quiet and sort of goes along with it. So I get what you mean by that


Yeahhh! lol most of my friends are introverts, so maybe thats why i'm so extraverted to them ^-^ Meanwhile i'm much less expressive around, let's say, my ENFP friend, than i am around an ISFJ.



> Xbox 360 is already old  I havent even played mines in years, it's just sort of there. Besides, I dont want to spend money on video games anymore, now I want to spend it on restaurants, museums and traveling *-* Hope you can become rich and famous tho, then you could mention me in your speeches on TV and I will just wave


Ahh, that sounds like a better way to spend money XD I haven't played mine in a while, either. Yeah, i will definitely mention you! And, like, a billion other people i talk to in real life and online :laughin:



> What goal did Messi have in the Puskas competition?  He's had a lot of great goals this year so I dont even know which one you're talking about lol. It's kinda crazy just how good Messi is at dribbling, humans definitely should not be that good at dribbling lol


Hehe, thanks for the compliment! (I take compliments for Messi personally. I try not to do the same with insults :tongue It was the goal against Athletic Bilbao in the Copa del Rey final, i think...Oh well, he got the Ballon d'Or deservedly ^-^



> Oh I think it was two weeks ago, in the week with the 4-0 against Granada game. That was the same week that everyone found out that Espanyol players are assholes >.> they don't even try to play football against Barca, they just throw punches and elbows everywhere. Their "Barca is a top team so we have to be physical in order to have a chance" excuse is absolute bs, teams like Celta Vigo and Deportivo prove that you can play fair against Barca and still do well. Disgrace


Shit, i hated that. They suck. One of them called Suarez's mom a whore :shocked::angry::sad: Exactly, it is utter bs. I usually see everything in a positive light and respect everyone, _*even our rivals Real Madrid*_, but wtf was that, Espanyol?! I wrote this whole insulting parody full of swear words because i was so mad lmao. It felt good to beat them. And Suarez didn't deserve the ban - he was just avenging his mom and his pride. Jeez, RFEF XD



> I don't even know either, last year we tied one game with them thanks to our goalie and then won a game thanks to Otamendi (and broke their famous winning streak in the process hehe). But yeah, it almost seems as if Gary Neville lost interest in managing, I read that he even said he could go back to being a pundit if managing doesn't work for him, sigh. I appreciate that you believe in us


Wow, good job roud: Well, if Gary's gonna go back to punditry, then you're gonna get a new manager who will do a better job and get Valencia back to the top again. Lol thanks, you guys play good football anyways, so why not? (ahem ahem, Espanyol :angry



> I guess it makes sense how they would get mixed up, ENFPs have a lot of "in the moment" types of actions that may give off the impression that we're sensors. We also both are known for a love of acting  But from what I know I think most ESFPs would prefer to spend friday nights up in the club while ENFPs would prefer going to a restaurant or theatre  also that's an interesting analysis of Ronaldo, I could see him as ENFP. He does have that famous NFP quirkiness. Also his voice surprised me, I imagined it would be super macho but in reality he sounds kinda shy and artsy, so I could see the NFP there too


Trrrrust me, ExFP types get confused sooo easily it's not even a joke :laughing: i can see him doing all three, going to clubs and restaurants and theaters. Super macho? :laughing: It's always strange to find out what their voices actually sound like. But yeah, his tone kinda matches xNFP, and so does Suarez's, actually. Hmm.



> Lol well thanks for convincing me that Im not selfish XD the dark side of Fi is that sometimes I feel in "me me me" mode but overall I try to take other people's feelings into account too. But it's also good that I swim against the crowd in many ways, seems kinda hipsterish but I like doing things before they become "cool"  I listen to music noone else listens to and go to places that noone else visits


Oh, lol, np :tongue: "me me me" mode? Lol i didn't know that existed for u XD Thats a good thing, imo, being able to consider others and be yourself. Like, being true to your own interests and beliefs no matter what others think or say. Maybe i should be more like that lol.



> That's crazy! Even when I lived in Moscow they closed schools when it dropped below -25. Below -15 it is actually physically dangerous to be outside, you can get frostbite from it  why humans chose to live in places where it gets that cold, I'll never know, I prefer palm trees and beaches


Lol, our recesses are 30 min to 40 min each, so sometimes they say we go out for half of it and stay in for the other half. (It reminds me of soccer when they say that - first half, second half - which is the only good thing about halved recesses in winter ) I prefer palm trees and beaches too! I'm still waiting for the day when i move to Barcelona :tongue:


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yeahhh! lol most of my friends are introverts, so maybe thats why i'm so extraverted to them ^-^ Meanwhile i'm much less expressive around, let's say, my ENFP friend, than i am around an ISFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds legit  I also tend to be much more extroverted around girls as opposed to guys, I dont know why  ISFJs can be really nice, I think my friend who is showing me around Peru is ISFJ  they tend to follow so many rules tho, you kinda have no choice but to be the rulebreaker around them  


Lol well that acceptance speech is going to take a while, good luck with that, k 


Even though he played for Liverpool I like Suarez ^^ I thought it was so unfair how the English media kicked him out of EPL :/ guess it was their revenge after he kicked them out of the World Cup  tbh I dont even mind that he had a few bites, to me it shows his passion in a way ^^ sometimes I watch baseball and I hate how many players are essentially emotionless drones who act like they just want to collect a paycheck :/ fortunately there are a lot of new Dominican and Cuban players who bring passion and flair to baseball  


Of course, even though we lost our best player Otamendi to Man City :/ but we have good players like Feghouli and Paco Alcacer ^^ and our defense is really good too, especially Mustafi 


I think a lot of ENFPs have identity crises as to whether they could possibly be ESPFs or INFPs. With me the crisis more on whether Im E or I. I always thought I was introverted, but reading about functions made me realize I use Ne all the time. It's not a stereotypically "extroverted" function so I guess it's easy to confuse. Most people associate extroversion with chugging beer and pumping your fist while yelling "WHO'S DOWN TO PARTY TONIGHT" rather than constantly looking around seeking patterns and connections  


Well it's also good to follow the crowd at times I think. If everyone else is wearing jeans and you're wearing short shorts, it's probably a good idea to change  


Im waiting for the day I can live in South America  Im in Lima now and its so beautiful here *-* I dont want to leave almost haha


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Sounds legit  I also tend to be much more extroverted around girls as opposed to guys, I dont know why  ISFJs can be really nice, I think my friend who is showing me around Peru is ISFJ  they tend to follow so many rules tho, you kinda have no choice but to be the rulebreaker around them


Yeahhh that's true! You just have to break some rules with them :laughing: Oh, and you have to suggest tons of new ideas, because they don't always sprout their own ideas in middle of a conversation, but they like discussing it. From my experience anyways :tongue:



> Lol well that acceptance speech is going to take a while, good luck with that, k


Eh, people will get used to me ranting after like 2 minutes :laughing: Thanks! I shall now make a list of all the people i will mention XD



> Even though he played for Liverpool I like Suarez ^^ I thought it was so unfair how the English media kicked him out of EPL :/ guess it was their revenge after he kicked them out of the World Cup  tbh I dont even mind that he had a few bites, to me it shows his passion in a way ^^ sometimes I watch baseball and I hate how many players are essentially emotionless drones who act like they just want to collect a paycheck :/ fortunately there are a lot of new Dominican and Cuban players who bring passion and flair to baseball


Lol yeah, it's kinda hard to like a player who played/plays for your rival :laughing: I like Ronaldo, but it's hard to not rage at the TV when he's playing well during a Clasico and keeps breaking through our defenses like it's paper roud:

Media, always media. They give the most accurate votes for the Ballon d'Or, and then they mock you until you're ready to die of shame :sad: Lol "shows his passion in a way" *smirks* Well, i don't care that he bit people. I know it's socially unacceptable and shit, but i just want to see ppl positively and leave the past behind. What's important is that he doesn't bite ppl anymore here at Barca, and that means the Spanish media won't be driving him out anytime soon :tongue: But yeah, true, he can show his passion in a variety of ways, especially compared to the baseball players you mentioned.



> Of course, even though we lost our best player Otamendi to Man City :/ but we have good players like Feghouli and Paco Alcacer ^^ and our defense is really good too, especially Mustafi


Aw, that sucks :/ he plays for Argentina, i think. Yeah, he was really good in the Copa America  True, your defense is good. I remember the match back in December when we drew 1-1. Usually in La Liga we score a lot more than 1 0.o

Btw Valencia is gonna be playing Las Palmas for Copa del Rey, which is soon, if u dont already know. That's the team that injured Messi :sad: But they're not like Espanyol, they didn't do that on purpose :angry:



> I think a lot of ENFPs have identity crises as to whether they could possibly be ESPFs or INFPs. With me the crisis more on whether Im E or I. I always thought I was introverted, but reading about functions made me realize I use Ne all the time. It's not a stereotypically "extroverted" function so I guess it's easy to confuse. Most people associate extroversion with chugging beer and pumping your fist while yelling "WHO'S DOWN TO PARTY TONIGHT" rather than constantly looking around seeking patterns and connections


I guess ENFP is a type more likely to be indecisive about their type - i mean, being Ne-dom means you pick up lots of external and metaphysical things, such as personality traits. You tend to change a lot based on your environment. Of course, nearly everyone changes their mind about their type once they look into typology, but ENFPs are less likely to decide on one. Lol i do the "WHO'S DOWN TO PARTY TONIGHT" thing a lot, i'm so energetic people think i'm crazy :crazy::laughing::wink:



> Well it's also good to follow the crowd at times I think. If everyone else is wearing jeans and you're wearing short shorts, it's probably a good idea to change


I would never want to stand out that much, lmao. Gotta find a balance between yourself and the crowd roud:



> Im waiting for the day I can live in South America  Im in Lima now and its so beautiful here *-* I dont want to leave almost haha


Oh yeah, i almost forgot! How is it in Peru? Can you send me pictures? Are you going to the Macchu Picchu?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Btw @JacksonHeights what is your Enneagram type (if you know it)? I've been getting into it lately and i'd just like to know :happy:


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yeahhh that's true! You just have to break some rules with them :laughing: Oh, and you have to suggest tons of new ideas, because they don't always sprout their own ideas in middle of a conversation, but they like discussing it. From my experience anyways :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ISFJs can be chill tho, they seem honest and are not opportunistic, which I like  I think they're a lot easier to talk to than ISTJs, my stepdad is ISTJ and it's very hard to talk to him  it's not like he's mean but he just has a constant to-do list running in his head, he doesnt really like philosophical conversations and also he's not really into emotions and all that bullshit. Im very emotional and get excited easily so it's not the best combination  I also don't really get along with many people on his job, since it's construction and construction overall is a very ISTx field. It's like the complete opposite of me


Well he hasn't been cutting defenses apart too much this year  I guess it's kinda sad tho, Im really glad that I started watching football last year, if this is truly the beginning of the end for him, at least I got to see him in his prime. I remember how dominant he was in that famous Schalke game, Real Madrid would have been blown out if he wasn't on the field


He can show his passion with that pistolero celebration, i love it *-* I also remember how he reacted after knocking England out of the world cup, he ran around the goal blowing kisses to the crowd and then collapsed in joy. He looked like a little kid in a backyard scoring the goal of his life :


Yeah, whenever Barca plays I always expect 4-5 goals  oh I dont follow the Copa del Rey  I just hear news about it occasionally and then forget about it all


Lol I'm energetic in a different way, whenever Im with my friends Im like jumping off the walls and giving a million crazy suggestions XD I also use my hands a lot when I talk, so Im almost like Argentinian XD


Awww of course, hopefully I can send you them from my phone ^^ Im still not sure if Im going to Machu Picchu tho, since my friends are so busy  but I love Lima, it's such a beautiful city and Im in love with it


I dont know anything about enneagrams  what are they?


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

@JacksonHeights Thank you for adding the Dominican Republic!


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

HisPar said:


> @JacksonHeights Thank you for adding the Dominican Republic!


No problem ^^ are you Dominican?  lol


----------



## ohana.means.family (Jan 15, 2016)

England is definitely a more introverted country. People tend to mind their own business and a fairly private about their lives. (Not saying all introverts do this, but it is a common trait.)


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

@JacksonHeights 
I am! Also an ENFP.:kitteh:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> ISFJs can be chill tho, they seem honest and are not opportunistic, which I like  I think they're a lot easier to talk to than ISTJs, my stepdad is ISTJ and it's very hard to talk to him  it's not like he's mean but he just has a constant to-do list running in his head, he doesnt really like philosophical conversations and also he's not really into emotions and all that bullshit. Im very emotional and get excited easily so it's not the best combination  I also don't really get along with many people on his job, since it's construction and construction overall is a very ISTx field. It's like the complete opposite of me


Yeah they're pretty nice ppl, no doubt. (The ones i know _personally_ are nice. There was this creepy dude online who...well, let's just say i regret downloading the Whisper app.) Ahh yes, it gets difficult to communicate with someone whose thinking process doesn't match yours at all. For me, tho, communication is more of a matter of people than types of people. For the ISTJ type, i can talk to my ISTJ friends without a care in the world, but it's hell to talk to my ISTJ mom 60% of the time lmao. I don't even know what my parents learned in college, they don't want to talk about their pasts (which is fine by me), but i feel like they studied rather IxTJ-ish subjects.



> Well he hasn't been cutting defenses apart too much this year  I guess it's kinda sad tho, Im really glad that I started watching football last year, if this is truly the beginning of the end for him, at least I got to see him in his prime. I remember how dominant he was in that famous Schalke game, Real Madrid would have been blown out if he wasn't on the field


Heh, he cut the defenses apart for about 20 minutes during El Clasico, and it was so...wow. lol. It is sad, i actually like CR7. As in, i respect him, but i also like him personally, as a player and as a person. Really, after seeing his movie, even though it only showed the good side of him...i mean, there _is_ a good side of him, and the movie showed us that. I'm gonna really miss him, tbh. But yeah, at least we got to see him in the prime time for a little while :blushed::happy:



> He can show his passion with that pistolero celebration, i love it *-* I also remember how he reacted after knocking England out of the world cup, he ran around the goal blowing kisses to the crowd and then collapsed in joy. He looked like a little kid in a backyard scoring the goal of his life :


El Pistolero strikes again!!! Haha he's a little bit like Neymar that way, they both have pretty creative celebrations. Aw that sounds so cute :laughing: i'm gonna search up a video of that celebration. He does have a lot of passion, but i wouldn't say that's the reason he bit three people. Who knows? Except for him? (Which is the reason i'm buying his autobiography someday - people always assume what he's thinking, but they don't give him a chance to say it himself, and i want to give him that chance...just a tiny piece of it, by reading his book :happy



> Yeah, whenever Barca plays I always expect 4-5 goals  oh I dont follow the Copa del Rey  I just hear news about it occasionally and then forget about it all


I honestly just forget everything. If you quiz me on previous Barca meetings with Athletic Bilbao _*last year*_, i wouldn't remember a thing. Was the aggregate score 5-2?! What?!!?? lol. But i remember stuff like the cup finals and how we beat Atletico Madrid 1-0 to win La Liga thanks to Messi's 77th minute goal. And Jerome Boateng, tbh.



> Lol I'm energetic in a different way, whenever Im with my friends Im like jumping off the walls and giving a million crazy suggestions XD I also use my hands a lot when I talk, so Im almost like Argentinian XD


Argentinian? I use hand gestures freaking all the time, does that make me "almost Argentinian?" what do u mean lol XD



> Awww of course, hopefully I can send you them from my phone ^^ Im still not sure if Im going to Machu Picchu tho, since my friends are so busy  but I love Lima, it's such a beautiful city and Im in love with it


It is beautiful!!! Lol, which attractions have you visited so far?



> I dont know anything about enneagrams  what are they?


Enneagram is just a different, more philosophical personality typing system compared to the MBTI. Motivations rather than thinking. Search it up, it's rly interesting but i cant explain the entire thing lmao :laughing:


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

HisPar said:


> @JacksonHeights
> I am! Also an ENFP.:kitteh:


Ohhh that sounds good  Im a Russian ENFP, not a common combination tbh


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yeah they're pretty nice ppl, no doubt. (The ones i know _personally_ are nice. There was this creepy dude online who...well, let's just say i regret downloading the Whisper app.) Ahh yes, it gets difficult to communicate with someone whose thinking process doesn't match yours at all. For me, tho, communication is more of a matter of people than types of people. For the ISTJ type, i can talk to my ISTJ friends without a care in the world, but it's hell to talk to my ISTJ mom 60% of the time lmao. I don't even know what my parents learned in college, they don't want to talk about their pasts (which is fine by me), but i feel like they studied rather IxTJ-ish subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that sounds horrible  Isn't Whisper supposed to be anonymous tho? Unless...he found a way to hack it and discovered where you live :x that's too scary! Well my mom doesnt want to talk too much about her past either. Probably parents did some crazy wild things when they were young and they dont want to let us know  


You have to respect CR7, even if you dont like Real Madrid. He's such a hard worker and a perfectionist, he gets frustrated even when he gets five goals in a game because he knows he could've gotten a sixth. Personally I would not want to be the first or second best player in the world, I think the pressure would just get to my head. I would prefer to be a top-10 or top-20 footballer in the world, since you're highly respected but people don't hang all of their hopes on you


I would love to read his autobiography too! And also the autobiography of James Rodriguez since he seems so shy. I bet he has a lot of cool inner thoughts to write about  and Thomas Muller too, since he's such a troll  


For some reason I remember all the international games really well, but don't remember league games at all  maybe it's because international games are not as common. Lol it's that Argentinians use their hands a lot when they speak  


I visited a few! I've seen the Green Coast, Bridge of Sighs, Park of the Reserve (and got myself wet in the process XD), and Im thinking on Monday I could take a tour around the Historic District  and of course all the restaurants too *-* there is a bakery here where you could buy a lucuma tart (it's a fruit native to peru) and it's so good, they also have raw octopus in lemon juice which is really delicious, and shredded chicken in spicy cheese sauce *-* and Im finally old enough to drink here so Im enjoying all the "beverages" I never could in the United States XD 


Oh I guess I could look it up  I always like these quirky personality tests


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Well that sounds horrible  Isn't Whisper supposed to be anonymous tho? Unless...he found a way to hack it and discovered where you live :x that's too scary! Well my mom doesnt want to talk too much about her past either. Probably parents did some crazy wild things when they were young and they dont want to let us know


It wasn't as bad as you think lol.he just kept on talking about stuff that made me uncomfortable, and it was a little creepy. But then i just stopped replying  Haha you may be right! Although i think they just don't want to talk about the "good life" they had in China, because they know they'll instantly compare it to the "not-so-good life" here...eh *shrug*



> You have to respect CR7, even if you dont like Real Madrid. He's such a hard worker and a perfectionist, he gets frustrated even when he gets five goals in a game because he knows he could've gotten a sixth. Personally I would not want to be the first or second best player in the world, I think the pressure would just get to my head. I would prefer to be a top-10 or top-20 footballer in the world, since you're highly respected but people don't hang all of their hopes on you


Real is a great team and i respect them. I just can't cheer for them, because...well, i'm supposed to follow the rules of being a true Barca fan, and i'm already bending the rules enough by not hating them :tongue:

I KNOW. HE IS THE DEFINITION OF PERFECTIONIST. ARGHGHGGHHHH...honestly, it's impossible not to respect that kind of thing. Sometimes i wish he would be less harsh on himself, because that makes him really frustrated and that's not beneficial, but i also know it's a key to his success...sigh...:laughing:

True, the pressure would get to my head too. Good point. Especially the emotional weight like you said - people hang all their hopes on you. I can't imagine what Leo went through after the World Cup or the Copa America, just imagining it makes me want to scream, cry, rant, whatever. But top 10-20 is a good choice.



> I would love to read his autobiography too! And also the autobiography of James Rodriguez since he seems so shy. I bet he has a lot of cool inner thoughts to write about  and Thomas Muller too, since he's such a troll


Lol yeah, you always wanna get to know introverts better :tongue: But Messi will prolly never write one, he doesn't want to share his thoughts with the world. Wait, how is Muller such a troll? :laughing:



> For some reason I remember all the international games really well, but don't remember league games at all  maybe it's because international games are not as common. Lol it's that Argentinians use their hands a lot when they speak


Ah that's true. I have the entire knockout stage of the World Cup written on my wall, but i remember most of it anyways :tongue:

Oh, really? Do you know many people from Argentina? (Someone else mentioned in this thread that the most common type there would be ESFJ, but i'm not sure. I would be happy if it were tho  )



> I visited a few! I've seen the Green Coast, Bridge of Sighs, Park of the Reserve (and got myself wet in the process XD), and Im thinking on Monday I could take a tour around the Historic District  and of course all the restaurants too *-* there is a bakery here where you could buy a lucuma tart (it's a fruit native to peru) and it's so good, they also have raw octopus in lemon juice which is really delicious, and shredded chicken in spicy cheese sauce *-* and Im finally old enough to drink here so Im enjoying all the "beverages" I never could in the United States XD


Whoa, those are really beautiful places! I'd just wear really loose summer clothes if (WHEN) i go to Park of the Reserve XD Ooh i love tarts, it'd be cool to try those! Lol octopus isn't really my thing, but chicken and CHEESE SAUCE :crazy::hearteyes: Oh wow, good job! Enjoy your "beverages" 



> Oh I guess I could look it up  I always like these quirky personality tests


Some questions may be a little bit...strange, though. Like, you get the idea of what archetype they're trying to illustrate with "i'm really easily distracted" and "i'm always on my guard". And also, the questions for type 8 are really weird-sounding: "I'm responsible to take my revenge", "i intimidate people", etc...idk, the tests may not be too accurate because you get these ideas when you take them. Try reading all 9 type descriptions and see which core motivations matches yours most, that would work better


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> It wasn't as bad as you think lol.he just kept on talking about stuff that made me uncomfortable, and it was a little creepy. But then i just stopped replying  Haha you may be right! Although i think they just don't want to talk about the "good life" they had in China, because they know they'll instantly compare it to the "not-so-good life" here...eh *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh I see! Well it's good that you stopped replying! Some ppl just don't get the hint and keep sending you "why aren't you responding" messages for months  well a lot of people come to the United States expecting flowers and honey everywhere but that just aint true, you gotta work a lot to make it here


Lol  well hate is a strong word  I really prefer Barca over Real especially this year, since Chicharito left and James almost never plays, so there is no good reasons to really follow them. I just watched them last year since I liked seeing Chicharito play. It was so bittersweet when he scored the goal against Atletico Madrid since I was rooting for Atleti in that game but on the other hand at least I got to see Chicharito score :


You have to respect that perfectionism! It takes a lot of hard work and effort to be able to reach such a point, he spends so much time trying to make himself into a perfect athlete, it's kinda crazy once you think about it


Well yeah, I've heard people blaming Messi for the fact that Argentina lost two finals :/ it's not fair to him tho, there are 10 other players on the pitch. And it's not his fault that his teammates bottle chances. Argentina just can't seem to score when it REALLY matters


Lol I've heard stories about Muller. Apparently he kept making 7-1 jokes to Dante and Dante was kinda angry and joked he would punch Thomas Muller if he did it one more time...or maybe he wasn't joking about it  also when reporters asked him if he was making fun of Robben's Netherlands missing the EUROs, Muller told them "if not now, then when, you have to take advantage of the opportunity" 


Yup, I know some peeps from Argentina  but they're not ESFJs I dont think so, mostly they're artsy xxFPs  seems like Argentina has a lot of artsy people too, after all they're famous for rock, cafes, and not to mention tango. But my Spanish teacher a few years ago was Argentinian and Im pretty sure she was ESFJ  I wouldnt be surprised if Argentina is mostly ESFJs, it's a very extroverted, family oriented country 


Lol the chiken with cheese sauce is my favorite dish! It's everything I could ever want. I also had a really interesting dish yesterday which was duck in creamy peanut sauce  It's apparently really popular in the mountain regions of Peru. And you have to try the desserts! They have small donuts in caramel, churros with dulce de leche inside, this caramel mousse thing with merengue on top, lucuma ice cream and rice pudding  


Oohh that sounds interesting, I will check it out  I've heard people discussing it, of course Ive never quite known what they meant by Enneagrams, so now I will find out


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

The Nameless Composer said:


> India INTP? Based on what, the nerds of South Asian origin you see in your western countries? I'm guessing most of you haven't even watched a documentary on India, let alone visited it lol. It's one of the most extroverted, passionate countries on earth. ENFP or ESFP definitely. I wouldn't pick Canada as extroverted either, they seem kinda friendly but reserved, I'd say ISFJ since they tend to like harmony. My own country of Australia would be ESTJ or ESTP.


As a "nerd of South Asian origin" myself, I definitely agree with you about India. Same with its neighboring country, Pakistan. In those two societies, your social prestige is highly valued in one way or another. I'd say more 3w4 so/sx with a 7-fix in India (because Bollywood :laughing and 3w4 so/sp with 7-fix for Pakistan. This is based on actual experience, not on stereotypes that many people have. 

Also, just about every Bollywood movie is the sx/so child transforming and rebelling against the so/sp parent lmao.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Ohhhh I see! Well it's good that you stopped replying! Some ppl just don't get the hint and keep sending you "why aren't you responding" messages for months  well a lot of people come to the United States expecting flowers and honey everywhere but that just aint true, you gotta work a lot to make it here


I've deleted Whisper so its all good anyways :rolling: True, it's not like things are gonna be that much easier in a more "important" country, haha. You still need to put in your effort. But again, there are countries at war out there, so it's not exactly a struggle for human rights and human lives in the US.



> Lol  well hate is a strong word  I really prefer Barca over Real especially this year, since Chicharito left and James almost never plays, so there is no good reasons to really follow them. I just watched them last year since I liked seeing Chicharito play. It was so bittersweet when he scored the goal against Atletico Madrid since I was rooting for Atleti in that game but on the other hand at least I got to see Chicharito score :


Yeah, hate _is_ a strong word. I don't rly like it when ppl hate one team just bcuz they're fans of another team. I mean, just appreciate them for the good football, man XD Tbh i do _NOT_ think James should've gone to Madrid. It was the post-World Cup craze over the recent players, but he could be so much better at a team that actually gave him more chances. James is the same age as Neymar, and look where Ney is at - with a team that cares more about him :/

Lol, i almost read his name as Xavier Hernandez (I MISS XAVI *insert emotional breakdown*) instead Javier Hernandez. He seems to have done pretty well at Madrid, actually! I mean, he contributed significantly during big games, and from what we've seen from the first half of the season, they could use that, lol. How's he been doing at Bayern lately, do you know?



> You have to respect that perfectionism! It takes a lot of hard work and effort to be able to reach such a point, he spends so much time trying to make himself into a perfect athlete, it's kinda crazy once you think about it


It is crazy. Okay, this is reminding me too much of that movie - you should, like, illegally stream or download Ronaldo's movie sometime. It's just called Ronaldo, haha.



> Well yeah, I've heard people blaming Messi for the fact that Argentina lost two finals :/ it's not fair to him tho, there are 10 other players on the pitch. And it's not his fault that his teammates bottle chances. Argentina just can't seem to score when it REALLY matters


Yeah, it's absolutely insane. His Argentina debut was one of the worst debuts in history, if you search it up. F*ck that referee, stupid decision. From then on, a lot of the fans (*BUT NOT ALL OF THEM*) just hated him - he was only good with his club, he left Argentina and therefore betrayed them, he couldn't do it, he could NEVER "replace" Maradona, he doesn't feel the shirt, he doesn't sing the anthem and therefore doesn't feel it, he didn't have enough "personality" (utter horseshit, he has more personality than we can ever imagine because he doesn't want to let the WHOLE FLIPPIN WORLD know who he "really is inside"), he can't lead them to victory, it's all his fault. In fact, part of the blame also goes to those fans - this kind of hate can hurt anyone, and Messi actually admitted once or twice that he felt deeply saddened by it, he loves Argentina, etc. And he _already lacks self-esteem_. This kind of pressure was not good for one of the best players ever trying to impress his fans/haters. What the actual f*ck. This all is bullshit.

Of course the blame goes to the players and the team, but it's *partly* because of the people who were so critical and unsupportive. Maybe the team should focus more on scoring than defending, because i've heard that Argentina has been playing kind of a defense game. Not sure.



> Lol I've heard stories about Muller. Apparently he kept making 7-1 jokes to Dante and Dante was kinda angry and joked he would punch Thomas Muller if he did it one more time...or maybe he wasn't joking about it  also when reporters asked him if he was making fun of Robben's Netherlands missing the EUROs, Muller told them "if not now, then when, you have to take advantage of the opportunity"


Oh no, not that, that must hurt for any Brazilian fan :crying::laughing::angry::crazy::dry: lol. Btw, theres a lot more of that trolling in this 



, watch it :laughing:



> Yup, I know some peeps from Argentina  but they're not ESFJs I dont think so, mostly they're artsy xxFPs  seems like Argentina has a lot of artsy people too, after all they're famous for rock, cafes, and not to mention tango. But my Spanish teacher a few years ago was Argentinian and Im pretty sure she was ESFJ  I wouldnt be surprised if Argentina is mostly ESFJs, it's a very extroverted, family oriented country


That makes sense :laughing: True, they do seem like that (from what i've heard). And there's this friend of my dad's who is Argentinian, and his family watches all of Messi's games. It's just some of the fans who are unfair, but the rest are actually quite nice roud: In a way, that shows the SJ "black-and-white" point of view on things - Life: all in or nothing. Risk: yes or no. Messi: love him or hate him. _In a way._ Also, it shows SFJ, because in this model, they take their passion and personal perspectives into the black-and-white judgment :tongue:



> Lol the chiken with cheese sauce is my favorite dish! It's everything I could ever want. I also had a really interesting dish yesterday which was duck in creamy peanut sauce  It's apparently really popular in the mountain regions of Peru. And you have to try the desserts! They have small donuts in caramel, churros with dulce de leche inside, this caramel mousse thing with merengue on top, lucuma ice cream and rice pudding


Oh my goodness, that sounds like paradise :shocked::crying::crazy::laughing: I WANT SOME. Lol. I LOVE caramel mousse stuff. Peruvian food seems really great so far, even though i've never tried it hehe



> Oohh that sounds interesting, I will check it out  I've heard people discussing it, of course Ive never quite known what they meant by Enneagrams, so now I will find out


Okay! I can discuss it with you if you want to confirm your type  you could also post in the Enneagram forums and ask ppl for advice. Theyre usually pretty nice there too, haha.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> I've deleted Whisper so its all good anyways :rolling: True, it's not like things are gonna be that much easier in a more "important" country, haha. You still need to put in your effort. But again, there are countries at war out there, so it's not exactly a struggle for human rights and human lives in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good!  fortunately as time passes we get more and more advancements in human rights and poverty and stuff like that. Obviously I dont agree that India will be a superpower by 2020 as the meme says, but everyday life is improving I think! Many friends say that in the 90s Peru was like a third world country but it has improved so much that many people don't even want to leave anymore  


Yes exactly! Well with the Bale injury James might get more playing time. He got an assist today  and still Real Madrid fans complain about him. I feel like Real Madrid fans just pick one player each season to hate on, it's so mean. Last year everyone was just blaming everything on Gareth Bale, now it's blaming everything on James. Also they even blame Ronaldo many times which is so crazy considering all that he's done for them!


Xavi was still pretty decent last year for his age  I noticed for whatever reason players in the EPL age really early! I think it's either because it's a very "physical" league or because a lot of the players get fat towards the end of their careers  and also Chicharito is amazing for Bayer! He is like one of the top scorers in Germany 


It's really unfair the way they treat Messi, I agree! Especially since he decided to follow his heart and go with his native Argentina rather than just taking the easy route with Spain (cough Diego Costa cough). Just because he doesn't score goals doesn't mean he's not important in their team, he only doesn't score many goals because he plays more like an attacking midfielder than a striker, and his passing is so underrated! Especially those heavenly lob passes he does to Suarez and Neymar *-* If I was the Argentina coach I would work on a better understanding between Messi and Higuain/Aguero, I bet if they learn how to read his passes right they would get so many chances. Lol I was watching Messi's goal against Bayern Munich again and the more I watch it the more impossible it seems  tripping the best defender in the world and then chipping the best goalkeeper in the world, all in the space of three seconds. How is it even possible?  


Lol yupp  Many Argentinians are also very family oriented, another ESFJ trait  hmmm I wonder if Colombia would also be ESFJ or ESFP. I could see it both as Fe and Se. Se because of like living life to the moment and dancing and music, but also Fe because the culture promotes family and politeness  and I wonder what Peru's type could be, the people are very warm and friendly. It's kinda cool how you just meet someone and you can immediately have super deep conversations with them and go dancing  and you greet people by kissing them on the cheek or giving them a hug. Tbh I kinda wish it was like that in the United States, I love how open and affectionate people are here! 


Im sure there must be a few Peruvian restaurants in Toronto  I also recommend asking for chicha morada to drink  tbh I kinda love the drinks in Peru haha, Im not old enough to drink in USA so Im kinda going crazy here lol 


I think I might have figured out my type, Im either a 2 or a 7  7 really resonates with me, but also they suggested I might be a 2 because I really pay attention a lot to what people think of me, which is really important to me. And also because I like to touch people personally


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Good!  fortunately as time passes we get more and more advancements in human rights and poverty and stuff like that. Obviously I dont agree that India will be a superpower by 2020 as the meme says, but everyday life is improving I think! Many friends say that in the 90s Peru was like a third world country but it has improved so much that many people don't even want to leave anymore


I really hope we can get all these wars to end soon. It's just pure detriment to the citizens. And terrorism. Goodness gracious. Since this is a typing forum, i now declare that ISIS falls under the newly-made MBTI type of FUCK. It's not introverted or extraverted, not Thinking or Feeling. It's F***ing Ugly C*** Killers. You'd understand that nobody can express their anger against ISIS, not even with a stupid made-up personality type of swear words. But again, the technology will advance, and hopefully the world will unite to bomb ISIS for once and for all, and that will be the last ever war. Unrealistic, but what can we do about it?



> Yes exactly! Well with the Bale injury James might get more playing time. He got an assist today  and still Real Madrid fans complain about him. I feel like Real Madrid fans just pick one player each season to hate on, it's so mean. Last year everyone was just blaming everything on Gareth Bale, now it's blaming everything on James. Also they even blame Ronaldo many times which is so crazy considering all that he's done for them!


People have been saying that James is losing his modesty, and he can't do that. But really, any player at an elite club could get picked on like this. They love you when you're the new rising star, but when you're one of the giants and/or playing at one of the giant teams. But tbh, some of Real's fans strike me as disloyal. I mean, it's exactly what you said - Ronaldo should be their hero, they should be cheering him on and offering encouragement LIKE THE FANS OF ANY TEAM DOES WHEN THEY'RE FIGHTING TO WIN. It's so strange. But again, they're fans of Real Madrid, the _royal_ Madrid, etc. They do what they want.

Have you ever thought of how you would act/think right now, if you'd chosen to go with different teams? Like, for example, City instead of United. Sevilla instead of Valencia. Leverkusen instead of Dortmund. Any other club that's in the same league, but different from the ones you support. Or different players. Would you feel like a different person who thinks differently and acts differently with soccer, or would you be the same?



> Xavi was still pretty decent last year for his age  I noticed for whatever reason players in the EPL age really early! I think it's either because it's a very "physical" league or because a lot of the players get fat towards the end of their careers  and also Chicharito is amazing for Bayer! He is like one of the top scorers in Germany


Yeah, i was surprised when he announced his retirement, actually. Btw, today is his 36th birthday! Happs Xavi :tongue: Anyways, he was really good, and i'd forgotten that players usually retired at his age when he announced it mid-May. It was so sad on May 23rd, his last game at Camp Nou. I'd only seen him play for a year, but i knew his impact, and i knew _about_ the impact he had on Barca for his many years here. Lol, that's true, i watched Arsenal v Chelsea yesterday  Cool, sounds great for him! Glad he's found a better place to use his talent than Madrid, haha.



> It's really unfair the way they treat Messi, I agree! Especially since he decided to follow his heart and go with his native Argentina rather than just taking the easy route with Spain (cough Diego Costa cough). Just because he doesn't score goals doesn't mean he's not important in their team, he only doesn't score many goals because he plays more like an attacking midfielder than a striker, and his passing is so underrated! Especially those heavenly lob passes he does to Suarez and Neymar *-* If I was the Argentina coach I would work on a better understanding between Messi and Higuain/Aguero, I bet if they learn how to read his passes right they would get so many chances. Lol I was watching Messi's goal against Bayern Munich again and the more I watch it the more impossible it seems  tripping the best defender in the world and then chipping the best goalkeeper in the world, all in the space of three seconds. How is it even possible?


Diego Costa! Things never seem to end with him, especially after the game on Sunday! XD Well yeah, i'm pretty sure he could play just as amazingly in a midfield position - in fact, he has been placed as a RM once, i think! Hehe, i love those lob passes. They contribute a huge amount to the aesthetic appeal in Messi's play as well as the efficiency. Speaking of Argentina's playing...a week ago, i said that this year would be the time. They've lost a lot and gained little, and they've learned many lessons. We can do it this time. It's a turning point, in other words. And two days ago, a new interview with Messi came out, and he said the same thing in different words *-* It is hardly believable, his level of football. But i do believe that he can apply this football efficiently to Argentina's action the upcoming Copa America, because it feels like it's about time he's overcame the haters with his own dose of self-confidence. This time.



> Lol yupp  Many Argentinians are also very family oriented, another ESFJ trait  hmmm I wonder if Colombia would also be ESFJ or ESFP. I could see it both as Fe and Se. Se because of like living life to the moment and dancing and music, but also Fe because the culture promotes family and politeness  and I wonder what Peru's type could be, the people are very warm and friendly. It's kinda cool how you just meet someone and you can immediately have super deep conversations with them and go dancing  and you greet people by kissing them on the cheek or giving them a hug. Tbh I kinda wish it was like that in the United States, I love how open and affectionate people are here!


I'm sure i'd get along there once i learn Spanish and do some world traveling, then :tongue: People constantly state that Colombia and Brazil are alike, that they're both ESFP. It seems like South American countries are very extraverted! Hmm yeah, i would actually love the society to be more "open and affectionate", in your words. Although i don't mind it here 



> Im sure there must be a few Peruvian restaurants in Toronto  I also recommend asking for chicha morada to drink  tbh I kinda love the drinks in Peru haha, Im not old enough to drink in USA so Im kinda going crazy here lol


Okay, i'll find one sometime! But right now, i gotta get a whole ton of homework done...and high school...sometime. I promise :wink:



> I think I might have figured out my type, Im either a 2 or a 7  7 really resonates with me, but also they suggested I might be a 2 because I really pay attention a lot to what people think of me, which is really important to me. And also because I like to touch people personally


7 is a type most ExxP people can relate to, so you might want to be careful. You may act like a 7 without actually being one.

For now, let's determine your triad/center. I have this page for you to see the descriptions, so here you go: https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/how-the-enneagram-system-works/#centers

Tell me what you think roud:


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> I really hope we can get all these wars to end soon. It's just pure detriment to the citizens. And terrorism. Goodness gracious. Since this is a typing forum, i now declare that ISIS falls under the newly-made MBTI type of FUCK. It's not introverted or extraverted, not Thinking or Feeling. It's F***ing Ugly C*** Killers. You'd understand that nobody can express their anger against ISIS, not even with a stupid made-up personality type of swear words. But again, the technology will advance, and hopefully the world will unite to bomb ISIS for once and for all, and that will be the last ever war. Unrealistic, but what can we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there will always be horrible people no matter what happens, we just have to make sure that those people who have no regards for others are kept out of power.


It's so crazy the way they treat Ronaldo. I have a feeling some of them just like RM because they win trophies and nothing else. Same reason there were so many Chelsea fans last year. Also I dont like when people compare Atletico Madrid and Diego Simeone with last year's Chelsea. Atletico Madrid has the same amount of wealth as West Ham or some other crappy British clubs, they can't just go out and buy expensive strikers. Chelsea kept winning everything 1-0 last year because that was the easiest way for them to win, Atletico keeps winning 1-0 because they don't have any other option to compete with Real Madrid or Barca


Well Im guessing unless sports are like a massive thing in your life not much will change. I just didnt want to root for the highly successful teams because I feel like winning every year would be kinda boring  besides if I root for a struggling team it will be much sweeter when they actually become good 

Lol I thought Arsenal was so strong a few weeks ago pero now I think Man City is actually better. When Sergio Aguero is fit he is just too good. He's another player you have to respect I think, he's accomplished so much especially since he grew up in the ghetto of Buenos Aires  


I think everyone was rooting for Argentina to win, Chile is actually really hated in South America  Peruvians hate it because Chile keeps wanting to claim Peruvian things for themselves, Bolivians hate it because they stole their coastline, Argentinians hate it since they're right next to it  I just realized there is another Copa America this year! I hope there will be more goals this year, last year matches were kinda dry and overly defensive :/ Im really hoping Colombia can do well but they look worse and worse each year since the World Cup  


Lol  Im very affectionate so hugs are definitely my thing  it's true, Peru seems extroverted too! Which is really cool since it makes it much easier to meet new people  I dont know what exactly its like to live there, but I definitely liked the two week sample  oh and the coffee there *-*


Oh how does this center work?  I feel like I fit really well with the Feeling Center, but also as number 7 says I like to keep my mind occupied with options and excitement whenever I face anxiety. I usually get the darkest thoughts whenever Im alone and bored, so I feel much better by either socializing or just keeping myself busy with something new or exciting


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Well there will always be horrible people no matter what happens, we just have to make sure that those people who have no regards for others are kept out of power.


Let's hope we can do that. Btw i have no clue how that reminded me of Donald Trump, but what do you think of Donald Trump?



> It's so crazy the way they treat Ronaldo. I have a feeling some of them just like RM because they win trophies and nothing else. Same reason there were so many Chelsea fans last year. Also I dont like when people compare Atletico Madrid and Diego Simeone with last year's Chelsea. Atletico Madrid has the same amount of wealth as West Ham or some other crappy British clubs, they can't just go out and buy expensive strikers. Chelsea kept winning everything 1-0 last year because that was the easiest way for them to win, Atletico keeps winning 1-0 because they don't have any other option to compete with Real Madrid or Barca


Yep, those are "fake fans" for you. Those fans "transfer" from team to team in terms of fandom ALL THE TIME, based on who won the most trophies. I thought only players were supposed to do that?! :laughing:

I also saw this quote that said "Most Barcelona fans are kids who just watched football for the first time yesterday." Fair enough.

I don't know that much about Atletico, but we're playing them tomorrow and i REALLY HOPE WE SUCCEED. My dad finds it interesting how they won the league in 2014. However, they're a little physical, and i hope...ugh. I don't know :laughing:



> Well Im guessing unless sports are like a massive thing in your life not much will change. I just didnt want to root for the highly successful teams because I feel like winning every year would be kinda boring  besides if I root for a struggling team it will be much sweeter when they actually become good


Lol, you find it boring? I find it not the same old "yay we won again", but its like every experience is new for me. We did different tricks to win each and every single trophy, and i'm proud of that. We know how to improvise and improve and stay on top, although we're not perfect. I don't need Barca to be perfect. But yeah, i guess the sweetness of an underdog winning is pretty great. I always wanted to support the underdog, and i still do so whenever i'm not watching Barca/Argentina :tongue:



> Lol I thought Arsenal was so strong a few weeks ago pero now I think Man City is actually better. When Sergio Aguero is fit he is just too good. He's another player you have to respect I think, he's accomplished so much especially since he grew up in the ghetto of Buenos Aires


Ugh, he keeps getting injured :laughing: But yeah, heck yes, he is amazing. I really really really hope he is fit this year for the WC Qualifiers, and the centennial CA in the US. From what i've seen from him...#respect!! :tongue:



> I think everyone was rooting for Argentina to win, Chile is actually really hated in South America  Peruvians hate it because Chile keeps wanting to claim Peruvian things for themselves, Bolivians hate it because they stole their coastline, Argentinians hate it since they're right next to it  I just realized there is another Copa America this year! I hope there will be more goals this year, last year matches were kinda dry and overly defensive :/ Im really hoping Colombia can do well but they look worse and worse each year since the World Cup


Everyone??? Everyone loved Germany here, haha. Wow, i didn't know that about Chile. Smh. Yeah, last year it wasn't really good...the 3-3 game had me like WHOA, though. I like it better when South Americans play attacking football 



> Lol  Im very affectionate so hugs are definitely my thing  it's true, Peru seems extroverted too! Which is really cool since it makes it much easier to meet new people  I dont know what exactly its like to live there, but I definitely liked the two week sample  oh and the coffee there *-*


I used to not hug anyone, but i've changed, lol. It's good to get a sample of a place, isn't it? So you're back in the US now. How is it returning to your everyday life? (lol yeah ik it sounds so boring)



> Oh how does this center work?  I feel like I fit really well with the Feeling Center, but also as number 7 says I like to keep my mind occupied with options and excitement whenever I face anxiety. I usually get the darkest thoughts whenever Im alone and bored, so I feel much better by either socializing or just keeping myself busy with something new or exciting


I can relate! I'm so negative when im alone lmao. Have you thought about your tritype yet? Maybe you're 7 with a strong fix from the Feeling Center, or maybe you're a Feeling type with a strong 7 fix. Idk. I'm 9w8>2w1>7w6 =)


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Let's hope we can do that. Btw i have no clue how that reminded me of Donald Trump, but what do you think of Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh Donald Trump?!!? I hate that guy! Well at least I hate everything he says, he is so hateful and insensitive, it drives me crazy, especially since he relies on that old "hey, let's blame everything on immigrants" trick. It's kinda scary that something like 20% of the population actually likes the shit that comes out of his mouth  on the other hand I think there is more to him than meets the eye, it almost seems like he's just trolling the republican party and that at any moment he could just jump out from behind the curtains and yell "April Fools!" He's almost tearing the party apart from the inside


Omg Atletico were really physical yesterday, especially Filipe Luis! That challenge was extremely reckless! I've heard people say that Messi was exrremely lucky that his foot was in the air at the time, if he had his weight on his foot on the ground his career would've been over  what a cunt


I always prefer rooting for the underdog! Well I think most humans like doing that  Sergio Aguero was actually really good in the Copa America, he just never shows up to the World Cup for some reason. He's an interesting player, he just sort of floats around the field then surges out of nowhere and scores a goal


Lol well during the Copa America everyone was rooting for Argentina. During the World Cup it was evenly split, my mom hates Argentina beause Maradona kicked England's butt in 1986 

It is kinda boring, I already miss Peru  it would be nice to get some kind of summer job there, since I really like the culture a lot. Well of course I want to explore more of South America first, especially Colombia, Paraguay, Bolivia and Buenos Aires 


Hmm well I think I'm a 7 with a heavy Feeling side. Just because 7, 2 and 3 all fit me well


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

JacksonHeights said:


> Ugh Donald Trump?!!? I hate that guy! Well at least I hate everything he says, he is so hateful and insensitive, it drives me crazy, especially since he relies on that old "hey, let's blame everything on immigrants" trick. It's kinda scary that something like 20% of the population actually likes the shit that comes out of his mouth  on the other hand I think there is more to him than meets the eye, it almost seems like he's just trolling the republican party and that at any moment he could just jump out from behind the curtains and yell "April Fools!" He's almost tearing the party apart from the inside


Yeah, i can't believe people actually like him. Some people suggested he might actually win the election this year :shocked: NOOOOO! (Although i'm in Canada and this won't affect most ppl i know, i still don't want something that bad happening ANYWHERE) Did you see the video with the kids singing for Donald Trump? Search it up. "Kids singing for donald trump" will do it. Absoultely terrifying *cringe* *facepalm*



> Omg Atletico were really physical yesterday, especially Filipe Luis! That challenge was extremely reckless! I've heard people say that Messi was exrremely lucky that his foot was in the air at the time, if he had his weight on his foot on the ground his career would've been over  what a cunt


Yeah, i know he was lucky, but not _that_ lucky! Whoa, that's impossible...i can't imagine him just ending his career like that. If it actually happened, i swear all Cules will LEGIT team up and murder Filipe Luis. Come to say that, _he's_ lucky he didn't injure Messi too! Absolute bullshit!

(I respect Atleti's good football, but i dislike how they play dirty. This is why i hate Espanyol so much - they play dirty, they legit try to kill our players, and they can't play good football like Atletico, at least. And they're so fucking disrespectful it's scary. There was this dad with his 5-yr-old son, who were interviewed, and the dad said to his son, "We hate Barcelona. We hate Messi to death." I mean, his son is FIVE FUCKING YEARS OLD.)



> I always prefer rooting for the underdog! Well I think most humans like doing that  Sergio Aguero was actually really good in the Copa America, he just never shows up to the World Cup for some reason. He's an interesting player, he just sort of floats around the field then surges out of nowhere and scores a goal


Hehe, we humans are always that confusing. Oh yeah, that was because he was injured most of the Brazil World Cup. He was there for the final, i think. And maybe the semi.



> Lol well during the Copa America everyone was rooting for Argentina. During the World Cup it was evenly split, my mom hates Argentina beause Maradona kicked England's butt in 1986


England got their revenge in 2002, when it was the penalty shootouts and even though Argentina dominated the game, England won the pens. Maradona is Maradona, though, you gotta accept the fact :tongue:



> It is kinda boring, I already miss Peru  it would be nice to get some kind of summer job there, since I really like the culture a lot. Well of course I want to explore more of South America first, especially Colombia, Paraguay, Bolivia and Buenos Aires


I hate coming home after a vacation. I love it, too, getting the feel of my house again, but yeah, it does get boring. Also, i don't like switching from one routine to another. It's just weird, haha. When are you going to go traveling again?



> Hmm well I think I'm a 7 with a heavy Feeling side. Just because 7, 2 and 3 all fit me well


I find it especially hard to type ENFPs who have found the MBTi before the Enneagram. Because you guys already have a self-image relating to the ENFP type, and ENFP goes under a lot of Enneagram types (2, 3, 4, 7, sometimes 9) it's hard to identify which ONE you are.

Maybe it would be a ton easier if you figured out which was your core motivation. You may act like type X, but you're actually motivated by the purposes of type Z. That was me with 2 and 9, hehe. If you met me, you would NEVER consider me a 9, but that's just because of the other sides of my personality. I'm still motivated by 9 stuff, though, so i count


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yeah, i can't believe people actually like him. Some people suggested he might actually win the election this year :shocked: NOOOOO! (Although i'm in Canada and this won't affect most ppl i know, i still don't want something that bad happening ANYWHERE) Did you see the video with the kids singing for Donald Trump? Search it up. "Kids singing for donald trump" will do it. Absoultely terrifying *cringe* *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg if Donald Trump wins I'm moving to Mexico! Well I would move to Canada but I don't like snow  WHAT THE HELL?! That song is unbelievable  I can't beleive eight year old kids are singing this, it sounds like an army march, not a kids song! What are the parents thinking, I cant believe parents would want their kids to sing about crushing enemies >.>


Filipe Luis would be screwed if he injured Messi, can you imagine how everyone would react to that?  he wouldnt be allowed anywhere near Barccelona or Argentina ever again! Also I can't believe how parents would teach kids to say "I hate X to death", like my grandparents always told me never to even joke about things like that. Interesting story, one time I yelled "bloody devil" or something like that (closest translation I could think of to English) and they told me never to say the word devil since it means bad things will happen to me. Guess what, the next day I got really really sick and it lasted for almost an entire month  so after that I wouldnt say the word devil for like years, now obviously I realize it was just a coincidence tho  


Im thinking of where I could travel to for Spring Break. I have like 200 dollars left of Jetblue credit and I have to use it up anyway  I was thinking Mexico City, but Im not sure if one week will be enough to explore it, cuz there are so many things to do there *-* maybe Miami then? Or LA? Not sure. My korean friends from college invited me to Iceland but tbh I want to go somewhere a bit more..."tank top friendly"  

Hmm it's true, I relate to 2, 3 and 7 well and I just can't get them out of my head  Maybe Im a 2 who is motivated by 7 stuff, since I care about my appearance to everyone else, and I use new experiences to promote my appearance as some kind of liberal hippie type. But on the same hand I could be a free spirited 7 who is motivated by what people think of me  so it's a lot to think about


----------



## Pesimpy3 (Oct 20, 2013)

England is ISTJ? Bahahhahahahaha.

Maybe in the 1940s and before, but certainly not today. You can't even type this scrabble of a country because you've got all kinds of people differing through class, upbringing and local values. ISTJs are supposed to be quiet duty fillers but loudmouth yobs are in abundance. "Duty filler" doesn't resound much either any more, since there's a significant proportion of people who prefer to scrounge off social security.

We're also not traditionally forgiving and quite stubborn. I really do deplore the world having this stereotype of us as civilised, finger to the bone types supping tea and speaking in a unified and non-existent accent. Truth is, we're a colourful bunch with louts and ignorance galore. You can't even have a football match without the area well-policed, because more go to pick a fight than anything else.










More like ENTJ.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

Ireland's probably more of an ESFJ than an ESTP. They're more judgemental and less competitive here, but extraversion and sensing are very strong.


----------



## ann18 (Jun 1, 2016)

as an Indonesian I agree with Indonesia being an ENFP, most of people are expected to be fun-loving extroverts here


----------

